# Авиация > Холодная война >  Памятник в Баграме

## Д.Срибный

Интересная история получается с памятником погибшим советским летчикам, установленном на аэродроме Баграм в Афганистане.

У нас в Мемориале есть фото памятника:

http://www.airforce.ru/memorial/afganistan/bagram.htm






> Этот памятник был установлен в Афганистане, на аэродроме в Баграме, в 1987 году, в память о погибших летчиках:
> 
>     ст.л-т Алешин Игорь Викторович - погиб 20.11.1986 г.,
>     ст.л-т Павлюков Константин Григорьевич - погиб 21.01.1987 г.,
>     капитан Бурак Ярослав Станиславович - погиб 8.02.1987 г.,
>     ст.л-т Палтусов Владимир Александрович - погиб 20.07.1987 г.,
>     ст.л-т Земляков Виктор Николаевич - погиб 13.09.1987 г.
> 
> Павлюков, Земляков, Палтусов - выпускники 1984 года Барнаульского ВВАУЛ.
> ...


Я грешным делом думал, что памятник давно уничтожен, но вот сегодня получил письмо от американца, который служит сейчас в Баграме. Письмо на русском языке (!) (привожу с сохранением орфографии):




> Меня зовут Дэвид, и я нахожусь в Воздушных силах США в Афганистане Баграм. Я говорю на небольшом русском языке, но понимаю и читаю русский язык немного лучше, мы надеемся, мы можем общаться с моим сломанным русским! 
> 
> Дни назад я нашел мемориал советским пилотам Су-25 здесь в Баграм. Мемориал - в хорошем состоянии, недостающие фотографии, названия, текст, и модель Су -25 на вершине. 
> 
> Я полагаю, что мемориал будет скоро разрушен. Я желаю спасти мемориал, восстановить это к оригинальному условию. Я также желаю строить подобные памятные даты к Афганскому и американскому эрос [авиаторам - Дм.], кто боролся в войнах здесь в Афганистане.  
> 
> Сегодня я свяжусь с офисом истории Воздушных сил. Возможно мы можем предотвратить разрушение этого мемориала. Я сообщу Вам, когда я имею информацию.




Такая вот история. Ну что ж, если американцы смогут восстановить памятник - земной им поклон за это.

Если у кого-то есть информация об этом памятнике, сообщите пожалуйста мне мылом, или прямо в этой ветке. Думаю, что было бы хорошо найти фотографии ребят, которые перечислены на памятнике. И еще, более качественное фото целого памятника тоже оказалось бы полезным.

Просьба в эту ветку постить только информацию и соображения, которые могут помочь в деле восстановления памятника. Лишние сообщения будут удаляться.
It's requested to post here an ideas and information only that can help to restore the monument. All other messages will be deleted.

----------


## Барсук

Я думаю, надо бы в СМИ про это отослать проверенным людям - будет поэффектнее и быстрее найдется нужная информация.

----------


## HappyAlex

Я на данный момент в Афгане, в Кабуле...
если нужна будет какая либо поомщь я постараюсь помочь

забыл добавить для связи support@on.kg

Идея у меня возникла..с сайта АвиаШколы взять фото ребят 
отдать тем, кто рисует с фото портреты
потом портрет заламенировать и отправить сюда
я бы наверное смог бы встретиться с Американцем тут в Афганестане,
правда не знаю отпустит меня контора в Баграм или нет -(
Вот такое предложение

да и еще можете дать емаил американца ?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Новая информация от Дэвида, мы перешли на английский, поэтому это перевод. Я жду его ответа на вопрос о том, можно ли давать его адрес тем, кто захочет помочь.

Текст письма (с сокращениями).

Большинство советских памятников, которые я видел здесь, были уничтожены после вывода советских войск.
Есть ли какая-либо информация о том, как был построен памятник (материалы, способ постройки)? Были ли фотографии пиотов выгравированы на металле или это были обычные фотографии под стеклом? Была ли модель Су-25 наверху монумента сделана из металла и кто ее изготовил?

Сейчас мне помогают с памятником еще два человека и, возможно, будет помогать еще больше. Одного из них зовут сержант Tom Clark, он резервист, учитель истории. Другой - Ray Ross, - он как и я десантник, военный инженер-парашютист.

Мы только что обнаружили, что зона, где находится мемориал, считается заминированной! Я уже много раз был сдесь, но сейчас мне сказали, что здесь мины, несмотря на то, что вокруг этой зоны построено много американских укреплений. Я надеюсь, что это сыграет на нашу пользу и даст нам дополнительное время на спасение монумента.

----------


## HappyAlex

Ок .. если будет возможность, можете просто передать ему мой адрес ?! 
и еще раз как на счет моей идейки на счет портретов .. думаю должно получиться

----------


## Д.Срибный

ок, адрес передам. а что за сайт авиашколы?

----------


## HappyAlex

вот фото выпускников Барнаульского ВВАУЛ 1984 года погибших в Баграме (есть даже телефоны родственников)
http://aviabvvaul.narod.ru/084/84-005.jpg
http://aviabvvaul.narod.ru/084/84-006.jpg
http://aviabvvaul.narod.ru/084/84-008.jpg

соответственно сайт ВВАУЛ
http://aviabvvaul.narod.ru/

вот

----------


## Д.Срибный

Понятно. Конечно, сатй БВВАУЛ я знаю и Жене Жигалову уже написал, может он сможет добыть фото хорошего качества.

----------


## HappyAlex

Ок тогда ждем результатов

----------

Жигалов Евгений Galov@mail.ru 
Трое на этом памятнике выпускники Барнаульского ВВАУЛ 1984 года, Земляков, Палтусов и Павлюков. Павлюков Герой Советского Союза посмертно. Палтусов Похоронен в Омской области. Павлюков в Барнауле. Мать его работает в советеветеранов афганистана в Барнауле. Землюков тоже родом из Барнаула и тоже там похоронен. Короче все трое сибиряки, о двоих других практически ничего не знаю кроме того что написано на сайте. http://aviabvvaul.narod.ru/afgan.htm 
Я уже обратилс к ребятам в Барнаул. Подожду до завтра, что скажут. Вячеслав Федченко один из сокурсников этих ребят и тоже летал в Афгане, С Павлюковым был в одном полку когда тот погиб. 
У меня на сайте очень посредственные фотографии, к сожалению.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо, Евгений! Будем ждать результата :-)

----------


## Вячеслав Федченко

Этот памятник был изготовлен в конце лета 1987года, по инициативе личного состава нашего авиаполка. Строили все, кто был свободен на этот момент от боевой работы. Модель самолета смастерил летчик 1аэ ст.л-т Николай Шокотко (сейчас служит и летает в г.Буденовске, Ставропольского края,Россия). Смастерил модель естественно из дерева, другого материала просто небыло. Модель скорее всего "духи" пустили на дрова. Портреты погибших ребят были написаны маслом на доске. Фото, для образца, взяты из личных дел. Доморощенный художник служил в соседнем 345 десантном полку.(их командиром был в то время Герой СССР подполковник В.Востротин). Сначала памятник сделали на четверых но 13.09.1987г. за месяц до  замены в Союз, погиб мой близкий друг "Зема"-ком. звена ст.л-т. Виктор Земляков. Сегодня как раз 19 лет. - светлая ему память, лихой был донской казачок(похоронен в с. Бердия, Иловлинского района, Волгоградской области, Россия), сегодня пойду в церковь поставлю свечи за упокой всем пятерым. Памятник пришлось в срочном порядке подстраивать, и он стал на пятерых. Портреты забрали при уходе наших войск из Баграма зимой 1989года. Где они сейчас точно не помню, но попробую узнать.Последним из Баграма уходил Пружанский полк (это Беллорусия), мы были к нему прикомандированы эскадрильей, но уходили на тот момент с аэродрома Шинданд. Вобще за эти вещи тогда отвечал политотдел полка. Но не беда фотографии ребят мы найдем, а портреты сделать, при американском развитии печатного дела, можно  легко. 

Жду писем. Всех обнимаю, особенно коллегу ВВС США(он настоящий мужик), с наилучшими пожелениями ! Пенсионер МО РФ Вячеслав Федченко.

----------


## Вячеслав Федченко

<normativ_altay@mail.ru>
 (забыл в предыдущем послании указать свой электронный адрес)
Пишите жду.

----------


## Вячеслав Федченко

Да, еще о подручных стройматериалах: памятник лили из бетона. Мешали в ванне раствор : цемент,песок. гравий.вода. Из деревянных щитов колотили формы, внутри пропускали арматуру и стальную проволоку, заливали раствором и ждали когда застынет. Потом штукатурили и покрывали сторение "Шубой". Поясняю для оллеги ВВС США - берется раствор цемента, воды и песка без гравия. Берется веник-голяк, обмакивается концом в раствор и разбрызгивается поэтапно по поверхности строения. пока не примет соответствующий вид. На ограждение пригодились наконечники-обтекатели от авиабомб - для столбоков, а на цепь - звенья от ленты для авиапушки.

Так что все гениальное просто. А наша "голь" на выдумки хитра.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Большое спасибо, Вячеслав!

Я дал Дэвиду линк на эту ветку и и-мэйлы людей, которые захотели ему помочь. А пока, вот его новое письмо (перевод):

... Я на самом деле хочу, чтобы мне удалось сохранить и восстановить мемориал, даже если мне самому придется вырезать модель Су-25 и отливать его в металле.
Я бы хотел получить любую информацию о базе в Баграме. Мы пытаемся выяснить, как выглядела старая база, чтобы понимать, что мы тут находим. Мы думаем, что мы нашли старый госпиталь. Мы нашли что-то, похожее на военную форму в пятнах крови, броня (не совсем понял, что за броня? - Дм.), пробитая пулями и тоже в пятнах крови и т.д. Большая часть базы была разминирована, это означает, что все было перерыто и осталось мало нетронутых участков.
Обваловка, которая защищала советские самолеты, большей частью разрушена и я не знаю, какие самолеты стояли здесь.
Спасибо за любую информацию, которую вы можете сообщить!

----------


## Kasatka

броня - armor - бронежилет наверняка.

----------


## HappyAlex

Кстати на фотке, где Дэвид это Крыло самолета или нет ?!

----------


## Вячеслав Федченко

Я не совсем понимаю, что Девид понимает под словом "база". Если конкретную зону, где нахрдятся остатки памятника - это одно, а если всю Баграмскую авиабазу - то это другое. Вся Авиабаза была очень большая ее описывать нелегко. Да и надо-ли? Ведь было очень большое скопление различных видов авиатехники. В этом могут помочь местные "духовские" летчики, если конечно Талибы не всех перестреляли. А место - где памятник - Это "Северная зона" базирования штурмовиков Су-25 ("Грач") Там было много обваловок (укрытий) рассчитаных на целую эскадрилью. Был построен стартовый домик (скорее одноэтажный дом) из бомботары и ящиков из под ракет (НАР наполненных глиной) который мог выдержать любой артобстрел и служил укрытием. Там распологались 2 комнаты отдыха летчиков, класс подготовки к полетам, комната объективного контроля, склад топокарт и кажется инженерная комната. Рядом с домиком мы построили большую баню из тех же материалов, с шикарной парилкой, бассейном 3х10 метров, душевым отделением и комнатой отдыха (лежаки, самовар, чай, нарды, домино). Памятник был построен метрах в 20-ти от входа в стартовый домик. Еще метров на десять ближе к взлетной полосе, прямо на обваловке (для лучшего обзора) был построен пункт Инженера( ПуИАС домик типа скворечника).Больше строений небыло(туалет не считаю). Территория между обваловками и рулежные дорожки были металлические (из специальних аэродромных плит). территория зоны была обнесена колючкой и сигнальными минами.
Вот пока и все. Пишите. жду

----------


## Путешественник

Что тут можно сказать, спасибо тебе Дэвид и твоим коллегам, вы настоящие мужики и настоящие солдаты.

Можно связаться лично с Дэвидом?

----------


## Странник

Невероятно, у меня появляется вера в людей. этот случай почти не имеет аналогов .

----------

Respect to David!

----------


## David K

It is me, David.  My spoken and written Russian is horrible, so my apology for writting in English.

First, thank you all for information about Bagram and this memorial.  These pilots were not politicians, they were patriots, soldiers, heroes.  Their memorial should stand for the world to see.

Our difficulty is finding a representative, someone of authority, to save the memorial.  Today I think we found that person.  Tomorrow we hope to talk to him about the memorial.  Others inform us he supports protecting and restoring the memorial.

Many on this site offer help in restoring the memorial.  I welcome all help.  First, please allow us to protect the memorial before we build a new Su-25 or add new photographs.  

If we are unable to save the memorial, I wish to display the hero photos in a museum display here at Bagram.  I will build a scale model of the memorial also.  If we cannot save the memorial, we can at least honor the pilot heroes.

If we save the memorial, I welcome all ideas.  This is Russia's memorial.  What is best?  Photographs under glass?  Engraved metal plaques?  Oil paintings like the original?  This monument should survive time and weather.

I can carve a new Su-25 model, but my tools are limited here.  

I will update here when I have more information.   

Kasatka is correct, small metal plates from protective vests.

Thank you all for your help!  I hope one day to post pictures of the restored memorial!

Перевод - Дм.:

Это я, Дэвид. Я говорю и пишу по-русски просто ужасно, поэтому простите за то, что я пишу по-английски.
Во-первых, спасибо всем вам за информацию а Баграме и памятнике. Эти пилоты не были политиками, они были патриотами, солдатами, героями. Этот памятник должен стоять, чтобы мир видел это.
Наша проблема состоит в поиске кого-то из начальства, кто может спасти памятник. Похоже, что сегодня я нашел такого человека. Я надеюсь, что завтра мы сможем поговорить с ним о памятнике. Мне сказали, что он поддерживает идею о сохранении и восстановлении памятника.
Многие с этого сайта предлагают помощь в восстановлении памятника. Спасибо за помощь. Но сначала позвольте нам добиться разрешения о сохранении памятника, прежде чем делать макет Су-25 или добавлять новые фотографии.
Если у нас не получится сохранить памятник, я хочу выставить фотографии героев в музее здесь в Баграме. Я сделаю модель памятника. Если мы не сможем спасти памятник, то по крайней мере мы сможем отдать почести лётчикам-героям.
Если нам удастся спасти памятник, то мне нужны идеи. Это русский памятник. Как сделать лучше? Фотографии под стеклом? Выгравировать портреты на металле? Написать портреты маслом, как это было изначально? Этот памятник должен выстоять непогоду и время.
Я могу вырезать новую модель Су-25, но здесь у меня ограниченный набор инструментов.
Я буду сообщать новости здесь по мере получения новой информации.
Касатка прав, это небольшие металлические пластины от бронежилетов.
Всем спасибо за помощь! Я надеюсь, что когда-нибудь смогу выложить здесь фотографии восстановленного памятника!

----------


## David K

Vjacheslav Fedchenko,
The words at the left edge of the monument, speaking of "internationalists", what were they fabricated of?  Wood?  Metal?

Under the photographs are the names of the pilots.  What were those plates fabricated of?

I must say, beautiful work done by the Soviet Airmen during time of war.  With limited materials, this thing is beautiful!  

I believe someone asked about the airplane wing in the photograph.  It was I believe a Su-17.  Two or three remaining at Bagram, all destroyed.  There are two MiG-21MF or MiG-21BIS and one MiG-21UB.  Condition is bad, but can be repaired. There is also one helicopter, I believe a Mi-8, destroyed.

Перевод - Дм.:

Вячеславу Федченко:
Надпись, слева на памятнике, говорящая об интернационалистах, из чего она была изготовлена? Дерево? Металл?
Под фотографиями расположены имена лётчиков. Из чего были изготовлены эти пластины?
Я должен сказать, что советские авиаторы сделали отличную работу! С ограниченными материалами, этот памятник просто прекрасен!
Я так понял, что кто-то спросил насчет крыла самолёта на фотографии. Мне кажется, что это был Су-17. Два или три оставшихся в Баграме были уничтожены. Здесь есть два МиГ-21МФ или Бис и один МиГ-21У. Состояние плохое, но могут быть восстановлены. Здесь также один вертолет, по-моему, Ми-8, также разрушенный.

----------


## David K

Today the USAF Public Affairs team took photographs of the memorial and will be conducting an interview of Ray and I.  This is for an article about the memorial and our attempt to save and restore it.  This should bring more attention to our efforts and help the cause. 

I have also been asked to take a GPS shot of the site, I believe to help mark the site fro preservation. 

Thank you for the translations Dmitri!

Перевод - Дм.:

Сегодня команда из отдела по связям с общественностью ВВС США сфотографировали мемориал и они будут руководить интервью, которое должы дать я и Рэй. Это для статьи о памятнике и о нашей попытке спасти и восстановить его. (Пояснение от Д.С. - через наш форум на Дэвида вышли из журнала Русский Newsweek, они хотят напечатать статью). 
Меня также попросили зафиксировать положение памятника в GPS. Я думаю, что это для того, чтобы пометить это место для сохранения.

----------


## Cannon

Показал ветку шефу (он афганец, воевал на вертушках, базировался в Кабуле). Шеф вызвался профинансировать, хотя бы частично, восстановление памятника, возможно, поездку родственников в Афган.
Попытается СМИ подключить...

----------


## Д.Срибный

David, thank you for update! Good news!

----------


## Kasatka

David, thank you!

Forgive me for asking, but are you, by any chance, David Dodd?

The reason I am asking is that there is Hobby Club in Bagram where, I heard, David Dodd is/was in charge. The club is also known as Bagram Modelling Club, there was even an article in Fine Scale Modeler about the club.

If you are not David Dodd  :D than I would suggest you contact them (they are somewhere on the AB) for help in building a model of Su-25.

Anyway, thank you for all your efforts!

P.S. David, I've been told that you are not Mr Dodd =) Sorry for confusion.

----------


## Kasatka

David, those who served in Afganistan were called  "internationalists" (воины-интернационалисты) - soldiers-internationalists

To serve in Afganistan was an "international duty" (whatever politicians meant by that) for soviets soldiers..

The inscription on the monumet is "Your name - internationalists, your feat of arms - everlasting"

----------


## Д.Срибный

Я думаю, раз уж мы не можем помочь Дэвиду на месте, то будет правильнее, если модель Су-25 сделаем мы и перешлем Дэвиду.

Может кто знает, где можно заказать модель самолета в металле и сколько это будет стоить? Масштаб наверное 1:32?

----------


## Kasatka

мне кажется что масштаб - 1:24

В любом случае модель должна быть схематична, детализация минимальна.

----------


## Owl

> В любом случае модель должна быть схематична, детализация минимальна.


Из какого материала должна быть модель?

----------


## Kasatka

метал .. может бронза?

----------


## renegad

Дэвиду человеческое спасибо!

----------


## sss

Есть же ТАКИЕ люди!.. (И при этом - среди американцев, которых я в массе недолюбливал)
Аж "my eyes became wet..."

A lot of respect, David! Thank you for all your care!

----------


## Дэвид K/ David K

I have completed an e-mail interview with Russian Newsweek about the memorial and its restoration.  Thank you for those who contacted Newsweek.  This should help us all in this mission!

We should discuss materials for restoration.  The orginal monument was beautiful.  It is still beautiful today.  Should we build it as Vjacheslav Fedchenko and his comrades built it, or should we improve the construction to survive weather?  

Here at Bagram, I can build the Su-25 model, no problem.  I make wood airplane toys for Afghan children.  We can reproduce the photos here.  We can cut the letters for the writting.  But, should we try to build the Su-25 and the photos of metal?  

Making the model of wood is easy.  Who makes it does not matter to me.  I welcome help from anyone!  Could we make model with removable wings and make plaster mold?  Pour melted aluminum into plaster mold, and we have aluminum model.  

Does the scale of the model matter?  1/24?  1/32?  or does this not matter?  Yes, we all want a 1/24 scale Su-25! 

Please look at these plaques.  They would survive weather and time.  They would cost money, but they would be beautiful.

http://www.thebronzeplace.com/images/P-26M.jpg

http://www.thebronzeplace.com/plaques.htm

Gentlemen, this is your memorial.  We Americans have no right to decide how monument appears.  Together we, Russians and Americans, should discuss materials, metal or wood.  Photographs, oil paintings or metal plaques?  Steel, aluminum, wood or brass writting?  Finally, who can provide what material.  

Ray Ross and I leave Bagram in December.  Tom Clark leaves Bagram I believe in february.  I want to be sure monument is protected first, but we should discuss materials and ideas.

Перевод - Дм.

Я закончил e-mail с интервью для журнала Русский Newsweek о памятнике и его восстановлении. Спасибо тем, кто контактировал с Newsweek. Это должно помочь нам всем в этом деле!
Мы должны обсудить материалы для восстановления. Оригинальный памятник был очень красив. Он все еще красив даже теперь. Должны ли мы восстановить его в точности как он был построен Вячеславом Федченко и его товарищами или должны ли мы улучшить конструкцию, чтобы памятник лучше переносил непогоду?
Здесь в Баграме я могу сделать модель Су-25, это не проблема. Я делаю самолеты из дерева для афганских ребятишек. Мы может сделать так, как было на фото. Мы можем вырезать буквы для надписи. Но может стоит сделать Су-25 и портреты в металле?
Сделать модель из дерева легко. Кто ее сделает – для меня не важно. Я приветствую любую помощь! Мы можем сделать модель с отсоединяющимися крыльями, сделать гипсовую форму, залить расплавленный алюминий – и у нас будет модель из алюминия.
Имеет ли значение масштаб? 1/24, 1/32 или это не важно? Да, я хотел бы Су-25 в масштабе 1/24!
Взгляните на эти мемориальные таблички, они перенесут время и непогоду. Это стоит денег, но результат будет очень хорош!
http://www.thebronzeplace.com/images/P-26M.jpg 

http://www.thebronzeplace.com/plaques.htm

Джентльмены, это ваш памятник! Мы, американцы, не можем решать, каким он будет. Вместе мы, русские и американцы, должны обсудить материалы: металл или дерево, фотографии, портреты маслом или металлические барельефы? Сталь, алюминий, дерево или латунь для надписи? Наконец, кто может обеспечить этот материал?
Рай Росс и я уезжаем из Баграма в декабре, Том Кларк скорее всего в феврале. До своего отъезда я хочу быть уверен, что памятник будет в безопасности. Но сначала мы должны обсудить материалы и идеи.

----------


## Дэвид K/ David K

http://www.behrendsbronze.com/memorial-plaques/

Another link.  This would get expensive for us, but with help from others it would be possible.

A link on casting aluminum.  Sorry, it's in English.  

http://www.submarineboat.com/sub/foundry.html

Перевод - Дм.

http://www.behrendsbronze.com/memorial-plaques/

Еще один линк. Это получается дороговато для нас, но если нам помогут, то это станет возможным.

Линк на литье из аллюминия, прошу прощения, это на английском:


http://www.submarineboat.com/sub/foundry.html

----------


## Дэвид K/ David K

The information about Bagram is most interesting!  Sunday I believe Ray and I will take more photographs of the memorial area, buildings, bunkers and the tower.  Most of Soviet Bagram has been destroyed, but what remains is fascinating!

Перевод - Дм.

Информация о Баграме наиболее интересна! В воскресенье я и Рэй планируем сделать больше фотографий зоны мемориала, зданий, бункеров и КДП. Большей частью советский Баграм был уничтожен, но то что осталось - завораживает!

----------


## maxray

I can't even believe in such a story, but what happens in our days!
I am too young to even know soldiers who passed war in Afghanistan, but I understand all that they feel. This monument must be restored, as all monuments to fallen heroes must. I can help you all only by words, but your act is unimaginably beautiful.

----------


## Дэвид K/ David K

Too many memorials have been destroyed in too many nations.  

I have a friend in Berlin who described beautiful memorials, murals and buildings, all destroyed because they were "Soviet".  

No matter if history is good or bad, it must be preserved.  Ray, Tom and I are "soldiers", like the five pilots honored by the memorial.  I would hope another soldier would honor us as we honor these five men.

Перевод - Дм.

Слишком много памятников было уничтожено во мнигих странах. У меня есть друг в Берлине, он описывает прекрасные памятники, фрески и здания, уничтоженные только потому, что они были "советскими".
Не важно история хорошая или плохая, все должно быть сохранено. Рэй, Том и я - мы солдаты, такие же как те те пять лётчиков, в честь которых стоит памятник. Я хотел бы надеяться, что другие солдаты отдали бы нам такие же почести, какие мы отдаем этим пятерым парням.

----------


## airwolf

Изменил мнение об американцах!
Thank you, David.

----------


## maxray

> Too many memorials have been destroyed in too many nations.  
> 
> I have a friend in Berlin who described beautiful memorials, murals and buildings, all destroyed because they were "Soviet".  
> 
> No matter if history is good or bad, it must be preserved.  Ray, Tom and I are "soldiers", like the five pilots honored by the memorial.  I would hope another soldier would honor us as we honor these five men.


I know. That is exactly what I wanted to say. Politics are politics, soldiers are soldiers. And what they died for doesn't mean. They were humans. And all humans are part of one human society.

----------


## Д.Срибный

David, I think the Russian pilots who were in Afghanistan and you, who are there now straggling for the monument, have to decide how the monument should look like. Which materials etc.
If it will be necessary, I think our community will support you with funds and materials. But first, I would ask the veterans of Afghan war to say their word. 

Дэвид, я думаю, что то, каким быть памятнику должны решать наши лётчики, которые были в Афганистане и вы, кто там сейчас борется за памятник: какие использовать материалы и т.д.
Если это потребуется, я думаю, что сообщество скинется и поможет вам с оплатой материалов и самими материалами. Но сначала, хотелось бы, чтобы ветераны Афгана сказали свое слово.

----------


## Игорь Фролов

Такие люди как Дэвид - честь нации. Спасибо ему. И вдвойне спасибо, потому что он, скорее всего, знает, что после ухода американцев из Афганистана, все памятники чужих армий рано или поздно будут разрушены. Но, как сказал поэт, "это нужно не мертвым, это нужно живым". Thank you, David!

----------


## Zaraza

Hi David,

I work as a photo editor and illustrator in Air Force Magazine. I would like to talk to the editors about you and this story. If you don't mind, please send me your e-mail and mailing address.

My e-mail is:
foxbat_files@yahoo.com

I'm looking forward to hearing from you.
Stay safe,
All the best.
Z.

----------


## Polar

Джентльмены,
в октябре-ноябре у меня планируется служебная командировка в Кабул. Если надо будет что-то передать - например, найдуться оригинальные портреты и т.д - я готов.

----------


## Дэвид K/ David K

Today was a good day for our project.  Ray and I met with the man who can best protect the memorial.  He shares our dream to restore it, and to add memorials to Afghan, American and coalition heroes as well.  He also wants to restore the T-55s, T-62s and MiG-21s here at Bagram and include them in the display!

We have some administrative work to do.  I will be speaking before a decision making forum on 27 September, explaining our desire to save and restore the memorial.  They will then decide yes or no.  I was informed once it is saved, there will be a big red "circle" on the map, saying "do not touch"!  

Air Force News, the USAF, will be interviewing us I believe Monday.  Stars and Stripes, the Bagram base newspaper and others will be soon printing articles.  My commander desired to change the Newsweek article, but it is coming.  More people are involved every day, and most support our cause.

The people who can make this decision are excited about the monument!  The gentleman already had a package of pictures of the memorial, photos of the pilots, and maps!  Tom Clark had spoken to him before, and he wants this to happen.  

One question; in front of the memorial there are I believe 5 bombs.  Between the bombs we thought was a metal chain.  We now know it is some type of ammunition belt.  What type of belt was used?  RPD?  DShK?  KVPT?

Перевод - Дм.

Сегодня был хороший день для нашего проекта. Рэй и я встретились с человеком, который может лучше сохранить памятник лучше всех. Он разделяет наше желание восстановить его и добавить еще памятники афганским, американским героям и героям коалиции. Он также хочет восстановить Т-55, Т-62 и МиГ-21 здесь в Баграме и включить их в экспозицию!
Мы должны проделать кое-какую административную работу. Я буду выступать на совещании 27 сентября, перед принятием решения. В своем выступлении я должен объяснить наше желание сохранить и восстановить мемориал. После этого они решат – да или нет. Меня проинформировали, что если памятник будет сохранен, то он будет отмечен на карте красным кругом, говорящим – «не трогать»!
Новости ВВС США возьмут у нас интервью, я думаю, в понедельник. «Звезды и полосы» - газета базы в Баграме и другие, тоже скоро напечатают статьи. Мой командир хотел бы кое-что изменить в статье  для Ньюсвик, но уже поздно. Каждый день все больше народа подключается к этому делу и большинство поддерживает нас.
Люди, от которых зависит принятие решения, взволнованы идеей восстановления памятника! Один джентльмен уже имеет пакет фотографий памятника, фотографии лётчиков и карты! Том Кларк разговаривал с ним, и он хочет, чтобы это случилось.

Один вопрос: перед мемориалом установлены 5 бомб. Между бомбами мы думаем, была металлическая цепь. Мы знаем, что это была патронная лента. Какой тип ленты использовался? РПД? ДШК? КВПТ?

----------

That was a GSh-23 ammo belt. Su-25s are equipped with the twin-barreled version of that gun.

----------


## RedPatriot

David,

I'm a US Marine stationed on Okinawa, Japan. I was born in Russia and just wanna say thank you for trying to restore this memorial.

Semper Fi,
LCpl Radford

----------


## Дэвид K/ David K

I am building a Power Point presentation to present in the decision forum.  I still need pictures of Игорь Викторович Алешин and Ярослав Станиславович Бурак.  Medium quality is OK.  Uniform is not important.  

The belts for this weapon, are they disintegrating links?  We have found a small pile of disintegrating links behind the memorial, but no "long" belts.


Перевод - Дм.

Я делаю презентацию в PowerPoint для выступления на совещании по принятию решения. Мне нужны фотографии Игоря Викторовича Алешина и Ярослава Станислововича Бурака. Среднего качества будет достаточно. Не обязательно в военной форме.

Лента для этой пушки, состоит ли она из разъединяющихся звеньев? Мы нашли кучку отдельных звеньев за памятников, но ни одной "длинной" ленты.

----------


## Дэвид K/ David K

I found another forum discussing the memorial.  Many of the same forum members read that forum, but I will answer here.

Our goal is not to chose sides, who was correct, Soviet or Afghan.  An Afghan protecting his family and village is a hero to me, same as the Soviet soldiers who fought and died.  Our intention, plan, is to build a large memorial complex, honoring Afghanis, Soviets, Americans and our international partners.  While the Soviet memorial honors 5 pilots, we wish to honor all who fought for an honorable cause in these bloody wars.  

Once this monument, the Soviet monument, is saved, it cannot be destroyed as long as Americans are here.  It will be protected.  When the complete memorial complex is complete, with MiGs, T-62s, they will be protected as well.  Our hope is after Americans leave Afghanistan, Afghani government will protect all the memorials equally.  Will they protect them?  We can only hope.

Перевод - Дм.

Я нашел еще один форум, на котором идет обсуждение памятника. Многие с того форума читают и этот форум, поэтому отвечу здесь.
Выбирать, кто был прав – СССР или Афганистан, это не наша цель. Афганцы, защищающие свои семьи и дома – герои для меня, и советские солдаты которые сражались и умирали – тоже. Наша задача – построить большой мемориальный комплекс, посвященный афганцам, советским солдатам, американцам и нашим международным партнерам. В то время как советский памятник посвящен пятерым лётчикам, мы хотим отдать должное всем, кто сражался за то, что заслуживает уважения в этих кровавых войнах.
Если советский памятник будет восстановлен, он не может быть разрушен, пока американцы стоят здесь. Он будет под защитой. Когда весь мемориальный комплекс будет закончен, с МиГами, Т-62, то они также будут под охраной. Мы надеемся, что после ухода американцев из Афганистана правительство будет одинаково охранять все памятники. Будет ли оно так на самом деле? Мы можем только надеяться.

----------


## maxray

> I found another forum discussing the memorial.  Many of the same forum members read that forum, but I will answer here.
> 
> Our goal is not to chose sides, who was correct, Soviet or Afghan.  An Afghan protecting his family and village is a hero to me, same as the Soviet soldiers who fought and died.  Our intention, plan, is to build a large memorial complex, honoring Afghanis, Soviets, Americans and our international partners.  While the Soviet memorial honors 5 pilots, we wish to honor all who fought for an honorable cause in these bloody wars.  
> 
> Once this monument, the Soviet monument, is saved, it cannot be destroyed as long as Americans are here.  It will be protected.  When the complete memorial complex is complete, with MiGs, T-62s, they will be protected as well.  Our hope is after Americans leave Afghanistan, Afghani government will protect all the memorials equally.  Will they protect them?  We can only hope.


They will not, but soldiers who'll come after you will. Because politics are politics. And soldiers are humans.

----------


## Nowar

Hi, David
Give please link to the article Russian Newsweek.
Thanks

----------


## Дэвид K/ David K

The Russian Newsweek article has not been released yet because of problems on my end.  Hopefully they will be resolved soon.  

Today Ray took photos of the old Soviet portion of Bagram.  We will get them posted here soon.  Perhaps you can tell us what purpose the buildings served.  We found graffiti on walls, perhaps someone can read it!

We looked at the memorial today, and there is some "movement" between the concrete supporting the photographs and the concrete base or platform.  We will reinforce this when we get the approval to rebuild.  

The process to save the memorial continues.  More people helping.

Перевод - Дм.

Русский Newsweek еще не напечатал статью из-за проблем на нашей стороне. Надеюсь, что скоро они решатся.
Сегодня Рэй снял старую советскую часть Баграма. Мы выложим фотографии здесь. Может быть, кто-нибудь сможет сказать нам о назначении этих зданий. Мы нашли надписи на стенах, может быть кто-то сможет их прочесть?
Мы осмотрели памятник сегодня и обнаружили, что стена, на которой были фотографии сдвинулась относительно бетонного основания. Мы укрепим это, когда получим разрешение на восстановление.
Процесс спасения памятника продолжается. Все больше людей поддерживают нас.

----------


## Дэвид K/ David K

Does anyone have a picture of Captain Бурак?  What year did he graduate Barnul?

Есть ли у кого-нибудь фото капитана Бурака? В каком году он закончил Барнаульское училище?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Фотографии Баграма. Автор Ray Ross.

Bagram nowadays. Photos by Ray Ross.

----------


## Дэвид K/ David K

A bit of good news; while trying to get the GPS shot (again) we were given a clear path to the memorial by the mine clearing teams!  It will be much easier to work out there and get the media there as well.  

The demining team said there are plans to remove the mines from the site, which would probably destroy the memorial.  however, this would be far in the future.  We should have the site saved long before then.  

Does anyone have any good scale Su-25 drawings?  I would need front, maybe rear, side, top and bottom.  Any scale will work, but if someone has them in 1/32 or 1/24, great.

Also, does anyone have photos of the five pilots aircraft?  We should paint the model to match one of the pilots if possible.  

Today we took measurements of the locations for the pilot's photos, name plates, and the "internationalist" lettering.  We may post them here if anyone is able to contribute any materials to this project. 

If anyone has attempted to contact me directly and recieved no reply, please try again.  Some e-mails were returned to me.  

Many thanks to all involved in this project.  We take this project to heart.  We feel as though these five men were our friends as well.

Перевод - Дм.

Немного хороших новостей. В то время как мы пытались снять положение GPS (опять) саперы дали нам тропу к мемориалу! Так будет намного проще работать и привести корреспондентов пир необходимости.
Саперы сказали, что существует план разминирования этой позиции, что может разрушить мемориал, однако, это будет в далеком будущем. Мы должны успеть получить разрешение на сохранение памятника задолго до этого.
Есть ли у кого хорошие чертежи Су-25? Мне нужны передняя проекция, может задняя, боковая, вид сверху и снизу. Пойдет в любом масштабе, но если у кого есть в 1/32, 1/24 – было бы отлично.
Еще вопрос – есть у кого фотографии самолетов этих пятерых лётчиков? Хочется покрасить модель так, чтобы она была как можно ближе к реальной машине одного из этих пилотов. 
Сегодня мы сделали замеры для размещения фотографий лётчиков, табличек и надписи «интернационалист». Мы можем дать их здесь, если кто-нибудь захочет помочь с материалами для этого проекта.
Если кто-то пытался написать мне, но не получил ответа, пожалуйста, напишите еще раз. Некоторые мои ответы не прошли и вернулись ко мне обратно.
Спасибо всем, кто участвует в этом проекте. Этот проект идет от нашего сердца. Мы чувствуем так, как будто эти пятеро парней были и нашими друзьями.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Hi David!

Thank you for your work!
1. There no Su-25 drawings were printed in a big scale, but it’s not a big deal. We can take any drawings and print them in scale we want. So, if you can give me the distance between the rods, I can print the drawings in the corresponding scale and send them to you by mail, or, I’ll send the scanned copy by e-mail if you are able to print them there.
2. Regarding the materials and other help. I think it would be reasonable if we make a decision first which materials to use. Then we can estimate the costs required. And then we can start to collect the funds :-)
I’m not sure if it is wise to force everything before the decision meeting has happened? Maybe it’s better to spend this time for planning, calculating, estimating and to start the real work only after the positive decision is taken?

Привет, Дэвид!

Спасибо за твой труд!
1. Чертежи Су-25 не печатались в большом масштаье, но это не проблема, можно взять любые чертежи и отпечатать их в том масштабе, который нам нужен. Так что если ты дашь мне расстояние между прутиками (на которых закреплена модель), то я отпечатаю их в соответствующем масштабе и пришлю тебе по почте или, если ты сможешь отпечатать их у себя, я вышлю сканы по и-мэйлу.
2. Насчет материалов и другой помощи. Я думаю, что сначала мы должны решить какие материалы мы будем использовать. Затем мы можем прикинуть, во сколько это нам обойдется. И после этого мы уже сможем начать собирать средства.
Я не уверен, есть ли смысл форсировать работы прямо сейчас, до того как состоялось совещание по принятию решения? Может быть лучше потратить время до совещания на планирование, калькуляцию, рассчеты и начать реальную работу только после того, как будет принято позитивное решение?

----------


## AC

Герой России
Дэвид Кили, сержант десантных войск США
В 1987 году в Афганистане был установлен памятник погибшим советским летчикам -- старшим лейтенантам Алешину, Павлюкову, Палтусову, Землякову и капитану Бураку. В нынешнем Афганистане такой памятник вряд ли долго простоит. Но у него нашелся неожиданный защитник, а возможно, и спаситель -- сержант десантных войск США Дэвид Кили, который сейчас служит на американской военной базе в Баграме. На прошлой неделе Кили написал письмо на русском языке в российское интернет-сообщество любителей авиации. В нем говорится: "Дни назад я нашел мемориал советским пилотам Су-25 здесь в Баграм... Я полагаю, что мемориал будет скоро разрушен. Я желаю спасти мемориал... Сегодня я свяжусь с офисом истории Воздушных сил". А по-английски добавил: "эти пилоты сражались и умирали за свою страну, и памятник им должен стоять". Кили и два его сослуживца, Том Кларк и Рей Росс, хотели бы поставить в Афганистане и другие памятники воинам -- и афганцам, и американцам. За истинный интернационализм и личный вклад в преодоление духа холодной войны Дэвид Кили становится героем этой рубрики. 
http://www.kommersant.ru/k-vlast/get...p?DocID=705473

----------


## Дэвид K/ David K

Wow!  I'm honored!  We have not done anything worthy of these words, but thank you whoever wrote them!  We need to keep the media involed in this.  

Today I began work on the Su-25.  Ray and I leave Afghanistan in December, so he and I have little time.  Tom will be here longer and I am sure will continue the effort once we leave.  Every day we find more people here who want to help honor these five pilots.  When the articles hit the US military magazines and newspapers, those numbers will grow.

If someone else builds a better Su-25 (metal?) or finishes the model faster, we will certainly use theirs.  I have never built a scale wood model, only wood toys.  For now I will continue to build mine.  If in the end we have two models, the extra could be placed on display in the Bagram museum with photos of the pilots.  

I am not building to scale, but building the model to available wood size here at bagram.  I found some nice wood, but I will not find bigger pieces.  This model will be the same size as that of the original, within 1 cm.  

The rods on the monument for supporting the model were removed when the original model was taken, so I was unable to measure them. 

Today more paperwork was completed, moving closer to saving the memorial.  I will keep everyone informed.  Thank you all for your help!

----------


## Дэвид K/ David K

This article was written by our Public Affairs office, and was sent to Stars and Stripes, Airman Magazine and others.  We hope American aviators will feel the comradery for these Soviet aviators and help our cause.  


http://www.bagram.afnews.af.mil/news...p?id=123027251

----------


## h

> метал .. может бронза?


Привет всем!
Оптимальный вариант и для модели и для надписей - алюминий. Его и красить не надо - плакировочная пленка создаст цвет благородного металла. Даже без краски лучше будет. Да и лить его проще, теоретически - можно и самому сделать.
Один недостаток - аборигены могут его снять и использовать в своих целях. У нас - сдают в цветмет.
Портреты летчиков может удобнее сделать гравировкой на черном пластике - со временем выгравированное изображение посереет и даст реальную картинку. Авось афганцы пластик не снимут. Единственный недостаток - абразивная обработка ветром с песком.

----------


## David K

I have some more questions...

What type of bombs were used in front of the memorial?  One has damage, and we may replace it.

Were the bombs painted?

Were the GSh-30 links painted black?

The plates under the pilots photographs, what information was on them?  What were they made of?

The "Internationalist" text, what were those letters made of?  Wood or metal?

У меня есть несколько вопросов:
1. Какие бомбы были установлены перед мемориалом? Одна из них повреждена и мы можем заменить ее.
2. Были ли бомбы покрашены?
3. Были ли патронные ленты ГШ-30 покрашены черной краской?
4. Пластины под портретами лётчиков  - что было написано на них и ихз чего они были сделаны?
5. Надпись "Интернационалисты" - из чего были сделаны буквы? Дерево или металл?

----------


## Дэвид K/ David K

Сержанты подразделения "Красная Лошадь" сохраняют советское военное наследие



Технологией. Сержант Джозеф Капинос
455т Воздушные Экспедиционные Связи с общественностью Крыла

9/16/2006 - ЛЕТНОЕ ПОЛЕ БАГРАМ, Афганистан  - Это сидит один, на солнце окружил осколками войны и конфликта. Песок и солнце оставили их резкие марки на лице структуры, которая когда-то гордо соблюдала храбрость и жертву упавших летчиков. Предназначенный, чтобы быть разрушен от имени продвижения, его гордое наследие было бы потеряно навсегда. 

Это - до двух Воздушных сил бортовые инженеры и Армейский сержант связей с общественностью взяли это на себя, чтобы спасти эту жизненную часть афганской и советской истории авиации. 

Технология. Сгтс. Дэвид Килей и Раймонд Росс, 1-ая Экспедиционная Группа "Красная Лошадь", наряду с Армией сержант Том Кларк нашли памятник, сидящий в области намеченным для разрушения и реконструкции. Инженеры отсутствовали, рассматривая область для нового состава, который собирался быть построенным для Воздушных сил. Они решили, что это было важным экспонатом и имело право быть спасенным. 

"Мы были в области, смотрящей на старые советские бункеры самолета, когда мы наткнулись на это," сказал Сержант Килей. "Это было смешано в со старой проволочной спиралью и барьерами." 

После признания этого для того, каково это может быть, Сержант Килей возвратился к его единице и запустил поиск в Интернете, ища информацию о возможных советских памятниках в Баграм. 

Он ударил грязь платы. Сержант Килей нашел два Вебсайта; одна детализация памятника непосредственно и другого внесения в список летчиков, которые удостаивались чести. 

Сержант Килей обнаружил через его исследование, что памятник был построен советским военным персоналом в течение афганского конфликта в 1980-ых. Это было построено, чтобы чтить пять пилотов, которые были подстрелены и убиты борцами свободы Маджахадин. 

Пилоты были назначены на эскадрон нападения основания, который летел SU-25 "Фрогфут" самолет нападения. Их назвали Героями Советского Союза, эквивалент американской Почетной медали. 

Эскадрон был присоединен к основе в течение конфликта наряду с другим самолетом - истребителем, так же как парашютистами и пехотой. Сержант Килей был в состоянии связаться с частью персонала в России, который помог строить мемориал и знал пилотов. 

"Эти мужчины, которым мы говорили, лучше всего дружили с этими пилотами, они выпили с ними, они играли в карты с ними," сказал Сержант Килей. 

"Они очень страстны об этом," добавил он. "Они дали нам вводную информацию на пилотах; они даже обеспечили правильную смесь песка для бетона, используемого в мемориале." 

Обнаружение надлежащего способа восстановить мемориал - исход для сержантов, однако, было все еще одно препятствие, чтобы преодолеть. Весь участок, включая область, где памятник был расположен, намечался для разрушения и прояснения. 

"Наш главный центр должен спасти это от разрушения," отметил Сержант Росс. "Мы должны сохранить нашу историю; таким образом мы можем показать это нашим детям, таким образом они не делают те же самые ошибки, что мы сделали." 

Работая с Армейским Главным Эриком Хонейкром, чиновником управления земли Баграм, инженеры сумели обеспечить область от разрушения достаточно долго, таким образом процесс может быть осуществлен, что будет видеть восстановленный мемориал и землю, развитую в новый состав Воздушных сил. 

"Памятник расположен в зоне, где жили и работали советские летчики," сказал Сержант Килей. "Таким образом это только имеет смысл иметь это в области, где это может удостоиться чести другими авиаторами." 

"Этот проект не о коммунизме, это не о Советском Союзе; это - о пяти лётчиках," объяснил Сержант Килей. "Мы - авиаторы, мы должны помнить их."

----------


## Maximus_G

To David K:

This is a very noble deed of yours. I wish you guys every success with it. Thumbs up!
Bottoms up too :)

----------


## Ja

Как-то все упускают из виду, что все советские памятники в Афганистане были разрушены советскими же войсками при выводе войск. В том числе, видимо, и этот. 
Чтоб врагу не достался, такскать.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Как-то все упускают из виду, что все советские памятники в Афганистане были разрушены советскими же войсками при выводе войск. В том числе, видимо, и этот. 
> Чтоб врагу не достался, такскать.


Что значит "все упускают из виду"? Никто ничего не упускает. Если Вы почитаете ветку, то увидете, что уже писалось ранее, что портреты наши забрали с собой, когда выводили войска. Ну и что это меняет?
Лётчики погибли в бою, Дэвид хочет отдать им должное, восстановив памятник. Вот и вся история.

----------


## Дэвид K/ David K

Today Ray and I began cleaning the site.  There lies a poor old lady, a destroyed Su-17, which will have to be removed.  Sad.  Her organs are strewn about the site.  

We began picking up the pieces, removing the weeds.  We have begun removing the American debris.  We collected all the GSh-30 cannon links we could find, but there are millions here if we need more.  The site is looking much better.  We even erected some "prickle", barbed wire, to keep people away.

Every day we will go to the site and do a bit more to the site.  Once we have confirmed it will be saved, we will repair the structure, minor repairs.  We will then also work with the veterans to refurbish the memorial.

Today I also began carving the Su-25.  We will get friends to take pictures of our progress.  A carpenter friend tells us the metal fabrication shop here could perhaps fabricate the Su-25!  I will try!  

I believe the Russian Newsweek article is a go!  It will probably be next week, and it will be an entire page!  I will see if Ray can send them the latest pictures as well.  

We will keep fighting the good fight.  Thank you all for your support!

Dave

Перевод - Дм.

Сегодня Рэй и я начали очищать площадку. Здесь лежит «бедная старая дама» - разбитый Су-17, который мы должны убрать отсюда. Печально. Ее органы разбросаны по площадке.
Мы начали подбирать части, пропалывая сорняки. Мы начали убирать американский мусор. Мы собрали все звенья патронной ленты ГШ-23, которые смогли найти, но если понадобится – их здесь миллионы. Площадка теперь выглядит намного лучше. Мы даже натянули кое-какую колючую проволоку, чтобы народ тут не шастал. 
Каждый день мы будем ходить на площадку и понемногу работать на ней. Как только мы получим разрешение, мы начнем ремонт самого памятника. Мы также будем работать с ветеранами, чтобы подновить памятник.
Сегодня я начал вырезать Су-25. Мы попросим друзей сделать фотографии нашего прогресса. Приятель плотник сказал нам, что в мастерских возможно смогут сделать Су-25 (из металла? – Дм.)! Я попробую [договориться]!
Я надеюсь, что статья в Русском Ньюсвике будет напечатана! Скорее всего на следующей неделе, и это будет целая страница! Посмотрим, может Рэй сможет также выслать свежие фотографии.
Мы будем продолжать борьбу. Всем спасибо за поддержку!

----------


## Григорий

Дэвид - низкий тебе поклон и огромное спасибо.
Я уже демобилизовался, когда начался "Афган", но многие мои "пацаны" через него прошли. 
Готов помочь, но не знаю чем. Наверняка нужна финансовая помощь.
Дайте знать куда отправлять деньги.

----------

Мда американцы тоже люди.

----------


## Дэвид K/ David K

The Russian Newsweek article has been approved, and should be available next week I believe.  Many thanks to those who contacted them.

I did some research on bronze photos for the memorial.  $1,460 each!!!!  I will keep looking!

There was some concern on the Avia.ru forum that we, as Americans, may try to change the history of these pilots.  Our intention is, at minimum, to prevent the destruction of the memorial.  Once we have saved the memorial we will refurbish it.  How we refurbish it depends on funds.  We will not change history.  We will replace what their commrades built in 1987.  The materials may change, but nothing else will.  We will do justice to the five heroes.  I promise you this.

We are not politicians.  We, like these five heroes, are soldiers.  Like the American soldiers who went to a similar horrible war in Viet Nam, these five men did their job.  They fought for their country, they supported their fellow soldiers, and paid with their lives.  This is the history we share about these five men every day as we fight to save this memorial.  We do not discuss the just or unjust of the war in Afghanistan.  We only state the facts, that these men were pilots who gave their lives, and that they are heroes.  Most all we speak to agree.  

Another item I must explain; I am seeking official permission to save the memorial.  Once it is saved, it will be protected as long as Americans are here.  The US military will not repair the memorial.  This is being done by Ray Ross, Tom Clark, and anyone else who choses to help us.  This will be done with our personal money, not by the USAF.  Again though, what we do will be quality that will honor these men.

Another question; does anyone know someone at Sukoi?  Perhaps they have metal models for heroes who flew their beautiful aircraft?

----------


## Iamstudent

Hi! I'm newby here! I'm student of the Yale University. I've just come from Poland. I'll study Art. 
How can I cut my student loan payments? My neighbours told me something about direct student loan consolidation 
. 
What is it? 
Life and education in Yale is very expensive... I want to find job, is it legal to study and work in the same time? 
Please contact me by e-mail or icq, I'll answer everybody :) 
thanks :)

----------


## Шурави

Когда я был в Афгане (86-87), в Кундузе на постаменте стоял Ми-24.
(В прошлом, пилот Ми-24).

----------


## Cooper

David, if you still need drawings of Su-25 or any specific information on it don't hesitate to contact me. My ICQ number is 256-234-824. It will be great honor for me to provide you any help in your good deed.
With respect
Cooper

----------

Мужики!  Опеспечу  инфорацмонную  поддержку, работаю  в "Парламентской газете" - издании  Совета Федерации.
 О себе - Член Союза десантиков  России, две Абхазии,две Чечни, две Осетии. 10  лет - Балканы. В Афгане не был - не пустили, врать не люблю.
  Написал бы кто -нибудь толковую статейку  про памятник,  про инициативу америкнцев.
 Пишите, мужики.
  Леонид

----------

Куда-то- все исчезает. Берешь два бронестелла с ТМЗ, запаиваешб в них картинку.

----------


## Дэвид K/ David K

I have all the drawings I need on the Su-25, but am still looking for the proper paint scheme and markings for any of the five pilots.  I will have to order paint and have it shipped here to me in Afghanistan, and that will take time.

----------


## Дэвид K/ David K

I have the dimensions for the memorial photos, plaques and lettering;

Photographs; 44 cm tall, 34 cm wide

Plaques (name plates); 24 cm tall, 34 cm wide

Cuts for lettering; 10 cm tall, 281 cm wide

----------


## Pavel S.

I dont know what i can do to help :( I just whant to say God bless you David. You are very good man.
Take care!

----------


## Rurik

I write to express my pride in David Keeley and his friends.
Yes, memorials to all honest warriors must be preserved, regardless of their motherland.
If money is collected to support the Bagram project, this American will demand the right to make my contribution as well. 
And I am deeply moved by the reaction of my Russian friends.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Мужики!  Опеспечу  инфорацмонную  поддержку, работаю  в "Парламентской газете" - издании  Совета Федерации.
>  О себе - Член Союза десантиков  России, две Абхазии,две Чечни, две Осетии. 10  лет - Балканы. В Афгане не был - не пустили, врать не люблю.
>   Написал бы кто -нибудь толковую статейку  про памятник,  про инициативу америкнцев.
>  Пишите, мужики.
>   Леонид


Леонид, как с тобой связаться? Мой и-мэйл editor@airforce.ru.

----------


## Полозов Валерий

В  1987 и до вывода летал штурманом. знаю и Баграмский памятник
Это потрясающе мужики.
И Дэвид мужик настоящий. Низко кланяюсь ему за память о наших!

----------


## V

Давид сказал что 27го будет разговор о том, сохранят ли памятник, или бульдозером... Надеюсь пробьют...

----------


## ВОРОБЕЙ

Игорь Алешин выпускник ЕВВАУЛ (84).Попрошу его инструктора Александра что бы выслал вам фотку Алешина.
Ссылка на форум ЕВВАУЛ

С уважением С.Воробьев.

----------


## Д.Срибный

По просьбе Дэвида сообщаю о том, что Дэвид получил приказ прекратить любую деятельность, связанную с восстановлением памятника. Он не может больше работать на площадке, не может весте переписку по и-мэйл и общаться чере форум. Это все связано с политикой.

Дэвид просит прощения у ветеранов и всех, кто оказывал ему поддержку в этом деле. 

Между тем, Дэвид считает, что еще не все пропало. Другие военнослужащие из его группы продолжают работать над восстановлением. Вчера минеры разминировали и очистили площадку, убрали мусор и крыло Су-17, которое лежало около памятника и теперь там совсем другой вид.

Дэвид передаст мой адрес тем, кто продолжает работу над восстановлением, так что я буду держать сообщество в курсе событий.

От себя скажу, что армия есть армия и приказы не обсуждаются. Как бы дальше не повернулось, хорошо знать, что есть такие люди как Дэвид. Спасибо ему за все!

----------

http://www.wikimapia.org/#y=34946880...9&z=15&l=5&m=a
здесь можно отметить месторасположение памятника

----------

Хочется надеяться, что все это не было тщательно спланированной акцией по выуживанию информации для инженерных работ на территории бывшей Соетской базы...можно подумать там никто не понимал, что и без того шаткая ситуация вообще выйдет из под контроля, если афганцы пронюхают о восстановлении памятников нашим бойцам...если все не так, то я приношу свои извинения и благодарю за искренние намерения,  в противном же случае получается просто подляна дикая.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Хочется надеяться, что все это не было тщательно спланированной акцией по выуживанию информации для инженерных работ на территории бывшей Соетской базы...можно подумать там никто не понимал, что и без того шаткая ситуация вообще выйдет из под контроля, если афганцы пронюхают о восстановлении памятников нашим бойцам...если все не так, то я приношу свои извинения и благодарю за искренние намерения,  в противном же случае получается просто подляна дикая.


Эк Вы хватили...

----------


## Д.Срибный

В журнале Русский Newsweek 25 сент - 1 окт 2006 № 37 (115) вышла статья о памятнике в Баграме:

http://www.runewsweek.ru/rubrics/?ru...scope&rid=1374




> Память | Последний интернациональный долг
> 
> Авиабаза Баграм, конец 2006 г. Среди афганских гор гремит ружейный салют. Американский почетный караул проходит строем мимо скромного, но аккуратного и совсем новенького обелиска с русскими фамилиями: Алешин, Земляков, Палтусов, Бурак и, наконец, Павлюков - Герой Советского Союза. Это не сценарий фильма-утопии на тему боевого братства русского спецназа и американских коммандос - это мечта сержанта ВВС США Дэвида Кили. Он и его сослуживцы по Баграму, сержанты Раймонд Росс и Том Кларк, пытаются восстановить памятник летчикам, погибшим в Афганистане в 1986–1987 гг. Полуразрушенный монумент на задворках базы был обнаружен ими недавно. «Памятник четырем старлеям и капитану Бураку установили мы сами в 87-м. - вспоминает Вячеслав Федченко, ветеран 378-го штурмового авиаполка. - Строили все, кто был свободен от боевой работы. Когда уходили, портреты летчиков забрали наши, а монумент остался на растерзание местным». Но он выстоял. И сержант Кили, владеющий русским и увлекающийся историей России, загорелся идеей восстановить памятник и заразил ей своих товарищей. «Кто был прав, кто виноват - не наше дело. Для меня и афганцы, защищавшие свои семьи, герои, и советские офицеры, погибшие в бою, тоже, - объясняет он свое желание. - Мы такие же солдаты, как эти пятеро, и относимся к ним, будто они были нашими друзьями. Я уверен, что другие солдаты отдали бы те же почести и нам». Написав на форум сайта www.airforce.ru, он уже разыскал сослуживцев погибших. «Проект находит все больший отклик. Одни предлагают помочь материалами и эскизами, другие - оплатить приезд родственников погибших, - рассказал сержант Newsweek. - Портреты летчиков пришлют их товарищи, а модель штурмовика Су-25 я сделаю сам». Сейчас вокруг обелиска свалка, местами заминированная, и судьбу памятника 27 сентября должно решить командование, у которого на эту территорию свои виды - надо строить новую взлетную полосу. Но если решение будет положительным, то саперам и строителям запретят трогать реликвию. «Пока Америка здесь, она будет под охраной», - уверен Кили, а в будущем он надеется на местные власти. «Этот Дэвид, конечно, настоящий мужик! Но американцы уйдут, и афганцы доломают его до конца», - не верит Федченко, ведь от России поддержки ждать, похоже, не приходится. В пресс-службе наших ВВС с корреспондентом Newsweek вообще отказались разговаривать на эту тему, предложив вступить в переписку по факсу, в Минобороны заявили, что ничего не знают, а из Военно-мемориального центра отправили в Минкульт, посетовав, что занимаются только могилами. Из Минкульта тоже отправили - в МИД, где с ходу предположили, что теоретически все возможно. «Механизмы есть, - пояснили во 2-м департаменте Азии. - Но беспокоиться рано - США в Баграме надолго». А пока три американских сержанта проводят свободное время в поисках разбросанных в округе обрывков снарядной ленты от пушек русских штурмовиков - именно из нее в оригинале была сделана оградка памятника. Этим троим почему-то хочется, чтобы у него и оградка была как раньше. ЕЛЕНА ЧЕРНЕНКО, ИГОРЬ ПРОКОПЬЕВ


Спасибо сотрудникам журнала! В журнале статья проиллюстрирована фотографиями.

----------


## Tovarish

I finished AF college in Kharkov same year as three lost pilots from the monument. This war went through our life and will stay with us forever.

This week Russian Newsweek printed the article about them on a first pages. Pretty few Russians who still lives in a cold war will change their view on Americans.
Three solgers made more for two nations relationship, then many well paid politicians and media stars did in years.

Honor is the rule for solger. The lost guys from the monument got it. You Bagram boys too.

God bless you David and your friends!

Hope this monument will survive.

----------

Izvinaus za translit.  

Srazy k dely.  

Prikazi prikazami, no vsegda est varianti.  Kakie bili osnovaniya y proekta po vozrozhdeniu?  Kto ychavstvoval?  Kto prinimaet reshenie?  

Kakaya obstanovka v rayone?  Edet li grazhdanskaya otrstoyka i kakie kompanii pod kontraktom?  Kto nanimaet mestnix, i otkyda ix privozat?

Chem i kak mozhno pomoch?  Ya v Californii, est vozmozhnie kontakti kak gosudarstvennie tak i informacionnie, i v Rosii i v Shtatax.  

Esli est kakie libo varianti, nyzhno otkrit schet PayPal i sobrat deneg na programmy.

Dla nechala ya vlozhu $300 na pervonochalnyu stupen organizacii.  

Dalshe razberumsya.  

Esli est voprosi po moei lichnosti v interesax bezopastnosti, milte mne na tob@front.ru.

Na anonimniye zaprosi otvechat ne budy.

Now in English.

I understand that at this point the project is dead.  Who was involved in the initial effort?  Who makes the decisions?  What is the stability of the area and are there any civilian reconstruction efforts there?

If there are, which PMC company manages the reconstruction, and who hires the locals?

Noting is over until the fat lady sings, and if there is any chance at all, let's investigate all available options.

If options are available, and if we can find out whom to contact stateside, (I'm in California but have a contact in DC) we can get organized and bring the issue to officials. 

To get that going, starting a PayPal contribution account will be a good idea, and to get things started I'll put in $300 to start with to help with basic organizational needs. 

If that goes, we'll figure out the rest.

I do have some potential contacts in government and media (both US and Russia) whom I can contact about this, so let me know.

Nothing is lost yet, and we can do this if we get together.

Please email any questions about my identity to tob@front.ru, but I will not respond to anonymous requests. 

Naturally security concerns put a cap on this thing to begin with, so organizing is essential to get this of the ground. 

Let get this thing done.

----------

Xochy dobavit.

V 60-tix moi otchim sluzhil v USAF oficerom radio razvedki, i dalle agentom NSA (Nacionalnaya Slyzhba Bezopasnosti), poetomy est kyda napravlat zaprosi.  Takzhe est raznoobraznie gosudarstvenno ekonomicheskie kontakti, tak chto nado ne veshat nos i dumat chto i kak.

Ne vse potereno, neobxodimo obdumat kazhdi variant.

Konechno tak kak nichevo ne izvestno ya nemogy nechevo garantirovat, no popitka ne pitka.

Davaite rebata, rano zdavatsa.  

Back in the 60s my step-father served as a USAF intelligence officer, and later as a NSA agent, so there is a potential here to send requests through proper channels, if we can collaborate. 

Also there are possibilities of gaining exposure through various government economic channels. 

Naturally I can not guarantee anything, but at least we have to try.

----------

Ya xochy konkretno opisat rakyrs moevo podxoda k etoi promeli.

V odno vrema ya rabotal na FOX networks, i estevstvenno v polozheni svezatsa so svoimi bivshimi kollegami.  Takzhe odin iz moix xoroshix druzei zhurnalist Literaturnoi gazeti, i mogy predlozhit emy vzatsa za ety temy i opublikovat v sledyushim vipuske.

Glavni rakyrs podxoda k etoi probleme eto cherezvichainaya nyzhda Amerikanskoi administracii ko vsem positivnomy aspektam Amerikansik voisk.  V dannoe vrema v Amerikansko politike idyt debati mezhdy respublikancov i demokratov, a nalichee positivnovo rakyrsa, eta situacia mozhet bit besproigrashnoi dlya oboix partii.  Prinimaya vo vnimaniye yroven diplomaticheskovo naprizheniya mexhdy Rossii i Ameriki, Rysskoi storone takzhe mozhet ponravitsya takoi rakyrs positivnovo sotrydnichestva.  

Sotrytdnichestvo mezhy demokratami i respyblikancami, i dalsneshee Amrikansko-Rysskoe sotrydnichestvo potencialno mozhet bit xoroshim podxodom k etoi probleme.  Dlya nachala, imeya detalnyu informaciu na ety temy, ya lichno skontachy s moimi lydmi, i dlya tovo chtobui dobavit oficialni ton poproshy moevo otchima skontachich e evo kollegami cheres officialnie konali.  

Na Rysskoi storone, ya nadeus chto Literaturnaya gazeta vozmetsya za ety istoriu, and takzhe est varianti tele-radio programm na NTV i Europe Plus.  Y menya takzhe est neskolko lichnix kontakov.

Esli doidet do etovo, to togda mozhno ystanavlivat fond PayPal dlya sobiraniy pozhervovani na rekonstrykciu.  Y mena est neskolko dryzei advokatov, i vozmozhno chto raznoobraznie zakonnie aspekti mozhno propesochit bez lishnix zatrat. 

Poka vse, do svazi. 


I want to describe my initial approach to this problem.

Some time ago I worked for FOX networks, and naturally can easily get in touch with my colleges.  Also, one of my good friends is a journalist for Literature gazette, and I can ask him to cover this topic in his next article. 

The main aspect here is the current administrations dire need for positive PR for US troops.  As we all know, currently the war debate between republican and democrats is raging, and given a positive spin, this situation can potentially present a no loss scenario for both parties, including a Russian-American cooperation angle.  Considering the level of current diplomatic tensions, Russian government also needs such positive cooperation coverage.

So bi-partisan cooperation angle and Russian-American cooperation can potentially be a good approach here.  To get things started, given detailed information on this topic, I can personally contact my people, and to add official angle to the story I can ask my step-father to contact his colleagues through official channels.

On the Russian side,  hopefully the Literature gazette will pick up the story, and there is also a potential for TV and Radio coverage on NTV and Europe Plus.  I have some personal contacts there as well. 

If that goes through, from there we can put a PayPal fund together to collect donations for reconstruction.  I also have a number of friends who are attorneys, so the legal aspect both on US and Russian side can possibly taken care pro bono. 

So far that's it.

----------


## hunter019

Привет всем! Что-нибудь известно от Дэвида?
Может действительно подключить заокеанские связи нашего коллеги?

----------

Tovarishi i gospoda.

Ya toptatsya na meste ne lublu, a takzhe pereprigivat cherez golovy.

Poka ne imeya informacii na rykax, ya zdes poraskinul mozgami po povody finansovoi podderzhki etovo esho ne proekta.

Xota kak govoritsya shkyry neybitovo medveda ne delat, takoi vot est vozmozhni variant.  Est kompanii po pererabotki avio texniki s avio kladbish v Kalifornii.  So spisanoi texniki vse kishki virivautsya i chto mozhno na perarabotky, a chto net na metallalom.

Iz etoi otrosli verosla celaya mini-industriya.  S ispolzovaniem trex mernovo lasenovo scanirovaniya, pererabotchiki vibiraut detali v lydshem sostoyanii i kopiryut ix za neskolko chasov.  Ranshe na eto yxodili dni i nedeli.  Teper yzhe ne nado postoyanno oxotitsya za detalami/yzlami, a prosto derzhat katalogi dlya dalneishei pererabotki i kopirovaniya detalei/yzlov sistem kotorie yzhe ne proizvodatsya.  

Poetomy teper izlishki raznoobraznix detali/yzlov stabilno popodaut na eBay.  

Tak kak mi vse zdes na avio forume, po kraine mere v Shatax estevstvenno est spross y entyziastov osobenno na ryli/pedali ypravleniya i t.d.  Instrumenti v rabochem sostoyanii idut na pererabotky/prodazhy tak chto ob etom mozhno zabit.

Esli eto delo poidet, pod ety egidy vpolne mozhno ystroit pozhertvovaniye vsevozmozhnix spisanix detalei kotoriye ne podlezhat pererabotki, i na dobroye delo pystit vse na eBay, ili daleko ne xodya dazhe na etom zhe forume.  

Estevstvenno vse doxodi idut v zakriti schet na PayPal ili neposredsvenno na SSI ili kak ygodno.  Ycherediteli cheta dolzhni bit oficialnie lica s otvetstvennemi obezatelstvami,  chtobi pramo skazhem ne bilo finasovix nepriyatnostei s propodaniyem deneg.  Ya srazy skazhy chto s finansami i bugalteriei svazivatsya y mena vremeni net, poetomy nado iskat volonterev, kotorim estevstvenno mozhno bydet doverat.

Ya yveren chto razrabotchikam SSI mozhno doverat s takim schetem esli oni soglasyatsa ego kontralirovat.  Nexochy vnosit kommercheskie notki v ety temy,  no otkrovenno smotrya na situaciu, krome kak dobrova dela i dela chesti, osnova takova roda proekta prosto bescenna kak reklama, i luchshei koncepcii podderzhki produkta SSI pridymat prosto nelzya, konechno esli im eto nado.

Dalle, v konce Oktebrya ya yzhe dolzhen bit v Moskve, i na dolgo, poetomy poka gorecho nado tresti vsemi fibrami, opat konechno esli eto komy nado.  

Ya yzhe skazal chto sdelau chto mogy, tak chto shas slovo za vami.  

Vpered myzhiki, gde nasha ne propodala, a otstoyat pametnik v Afgane da esho v sotrudnichestve s Amerikancami eto delo velikoe, i vse nameki na drug/vrag, politiky i tak dalee pust ostanutsya v proshlom, zdes vopross pameti padshim boitzam.

----------


## Сергей Вехов

Всем привет.
В 1987 был в истребиловке, но ребят с Грачей знал.
Сегодня 28 сен. 
Было ли решение начальства базы по памятнику?
Какое?
Думаю я не один кому это важно.

Если памятник сохранят, могу найти окраску самолета Павлюкова.
Помню день когда он погиб

----------


## Д.Срибный

Скоро все выяснится. В понедельник в Баграм должна вылететь съемочная группа одного из наших основных телеканалов. Так что от них мы все узнаем в подробностях.

Из хороших новостей то, что американское посольство с большим энтузиазмом отнеслось к идее восстановления. Так что, подождем немного.

----------


## Сергей Вехов

Дмитрий 
Спасибо
Дайте знать на каком канале и когда покажут.

Позвонил ребятам, рассказал. Кое кто под впечатлением.
Если все это не окажется мыльным пузырем или чьим то желанием подзаработать, будет здорово.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Дмитрий 
> Спасибо
> Дайте знать на каком канале и когда покажут.
> 
> Позвонил ребятам, рассказал. Кое кто под впечатлением.
> Если все это не окажется мыльным пузырем или чьим то желанием подзаработать, будет здорово.


Само-собой! Как только что-то определится, сразу дам знать :-)
А на чем тут заработать можно, не понятно... 
У меня из общения с Дэвидом сложилось мнение, что он честный и искренний парень.

----------


## Kurchatov324

Greetings from New York City!

I'm an American citizen who is interested in Cold War matters. I had a brother serving in Bagram with the US Army. I believe the monument to those 5 pilots should be reconstructed and protected. 

I'm willing to help this project with whatever is necessary, including financial assistance, in order to keep pushing it. If other friends here in the United States or in Russia would like to contact me to further this project, you may do so at any time. Here's my e-mail address:

kurchatov324@hotmail.com.

When writing please state your name since I will not reply to anonymous emails. You may write in English или на русском.

----------

Davaite poka popriderzhimsya s podozreniyami i namekami.

Slova slovami a delo delom.

Pervoe, nyzhna li moya pomosh?  Esli net, tak budte proshe i tak i skazhite.  

Esli da, aktuyalnie voprossi.

Дмитрий, chya съемочная группа?

Kogda i kto budet translirovat?  Efir budet mestni? 

Esli nyzhna retranslatzia po oblastam, (Tambov/Nizhniy Novrgorod/Penza i t.d.), daite mne znat, mozhno poprobovat.

Takzhe mozhno pustit zdes na CBS cheres Leslie Miller.  Mi vmeste rabotali v Seattle.  V Seattle takzhe mozhno pustit.  Pro DC ya uzhe govoril.  

Tak chto esli nado, ya zdes, esli net, rabi boga, ruki ne komy ne zalamivau.  


Zovut mena Zahar (3axap) Davidov. 

Ochen priyatno, i vsem vsevo  xoroshevo.

----------

Esho odna detal po povody SSI i Eagle Dynamics.

Na ety temy ya slychaino vishel cherez forum lockon.ru, poetomy i privel takoi primer.

moi mobilnik - 818.744.5010

----------


## Сергей Вехов

Еще раз всем привет!
Есть ли новости из Баграма?

Может американские друзья могут запросить Пентагон с просьбой о восстановлении памятника.
В качестве политической акции это будет полезно для отношений с Россией.
Все любят своих погибших героев.
Думаю пускать шапку по кругу бессмысленно без решения америконских военных

----------


## Д.Срибный

Никаких особых новостей нет. Вопрос решается на уровне правительства США, пока решения нет - все замерло.
В Баграме сейчас работает группа НТВ, так что, скоро увидим репортаж. Когда именно - я надеюсь узнать по возвращении группы.

----------


## гость

а когда репортаж НТВ про Баграм в эфир выйдет?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Вчера разговаривал с продьюссером - они только что вернулись из Баграма. В принципе, материал отсняли, хотя и не все что хотели. Сняли памятник, интервью с Дэвидом, музей. Саму базу снимать не разрешили. Репортаж должен быть в программе "Сегодня", на этой неделе. Обещали сказать когда именно.

----------


## AC

Дык и что говорит Дэвид? Что командование? На словах они не передавали?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Я ж говорю, вопрос сейчас решается на уровне правительства США. Посольские работники настроены очень позитивно. Главное препятствие - возможная негативная реакция местного населения.
Так что, пока остается просто ждать.

----------


## гость

репортаж про памятник поставлен в верстку программы "сегодня в 19-00" на НТВ.

----------


## AC

> репортаж про памятник поставлен в верстку программы "сегодня в 19-00" на НТВ.


А "сегодня" это уже сегодня?

----------


## гость

к сожалению, в выпуск новостей репортаж не влез. переставили в выпуск "сегодня в 22-00" на нтв, 11 октября.

----------


## гость

и в 22-00 его не покажут ;( опять сняли с вёрстки сюжет.

----------


## Сергей Вехов

Привет. 
Может быть сегодня - 12 октября покажут?

----------


## AC

> Привет. 
> Может быть сегодня - 12 октября покажут?


Щас будет!!! Через несколько минут -- в "Сегодня в 22.00" по НТВ...

----------


## AC

Ура! Сюжет прошел...

----------

Сюжет по НТВ видел, пишу по этому поводу.
День добрый! Владимир Палтусов мой земляк и большой друг детства, похоронен в п.Большеречье Омской области. Его дом (точнее дом родителей) и дом моих дедов стоят напротив друг друга (84 и 89), на улице названной в честь его "улица В.Палтусова ", на пересечении улиц есть небольшая стелла. Вы не поверите, но его родители до сих пор живы! Владимир был младшим сыном из троих, но жениться и нарожать детишек не успел, к большомусожалению. Трагически погиб и его старший брат Петр, остался средний Юрий. Родители Владимира т.Маша и д.Саша достаточно крепкие крестьянские неунывающие люди, хотя и имеют проблемы со здоровьем, нянчат уже даже правнуков. Его мать до сих пор не верит в гибель Владимира- гроб то не открывали, честное слово, ждет до сих пор - а мне так и сказала "я его мертвым не видела..", хотя на похороны и приезжали однополчане. 
Огромная просьба к его сослуживцам - поделитесь информацией о его житье-бытие в Афганистане! пишите на shura_vit@mail.ru
капитан запаса Александр

----------


## Д.Срибный

А можно где-то найти текст репортажа? В идеале - запись...

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Присоединяюсь к просьбе. Никто не писал репортаж?

----------


## AC

Есть на виф2не фанаты записи и видеошаринга, можно спросить у них...
Еще на strizhi.ru есть Pilot -- он работает на НТВ, можно ему написать, может подсобит с этим делом...

----------


## kirill

David,

Hopefully you're still reading this forum.

I wanted to thank and your fellow soldiers for trying to restore the monument. Fallen troops shouldn't be forgotten, no matter the politics.

Sincerely

Kirill Vakhnenko

----------


## Сергей Вехов

Привет всем
Похоже дело заглохло.
Даже если ничего не выйдет, спасибо Дэвиду и его друзьям за уважение.
Напомнил нам о нашей молодости и тех кто в ней остался.

David and guys! Thank you and take care of yourself.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Думаю, что рано делать выводы. Когда делом занимается официальная структура - все делается медленно. Поживем - увидим.

----------

Сюжет был, будет еще расширенная версия в программе, но позже. :)

Pilot :) Тот который со Стрижей
http://pilot.strizhi.info

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо большое!
А можно будет предупредить когда именно? А то в этот раз дали внезапно...

----------


## Сергей Вехов

Пилоту  со Стрижей.

Посмотрел твои фото из Угольных копей.
Был там - в полку Су-15 до 1991.
Кажется полка там уже нет
Судя по фото хуже не стало - спасибо Абрамовичу.

----------


## EDDY

Привет всем.Друзья у меня к вам просъба если кто будет записывать этот репортаж.выложите пожлалуйста очень прошу.Спасибо.С уважением Эдуард  Алескеров.

----------


## Вячеслав Федченко

Здравствуйте! Пишу ответ на вопрос Девида К. от 19.09.2006г.
1. На памятнике установлены не бомбы, а обтекатели от бомб(носовые колпачки) для улучшения аэрод. свойств при полетах на больших скоростях и высотах.Под колпачками скрывается отверстие для взрывателя. Эти колпачки от бомб или калибра 250, или 500 - точно сейчас не помню.
2. Колпакчи были серого (военного) цвета (военные корабли тоже этой же краской красят).
3. Звенья от цепи авиапушки, тоже покрашены - только в черный цвет.
4. Пластины под портретами - точно не помню- но кажется дюралевые(вырезаны из обшивки самолета).
5. Надписи "интернационалист" и т.д. били вырезаны из обычной фанеры (дерево) и покрашены краской (белой вроде-бы)
Я еще раз говорю, что памятник делали мз подручных материалов, какие были в наличии в тот момент, заказывать "капитальные"было особо негде да и некогда. Но получилось по моему очень неплохо.
С уважением! Вячеслав Ф.

----------


## Вячеслав Федченко

По поводу ф.и.о. погибших  ребят размещенных на фотографиях памятника. там все правильно, только капитана Бурака звали МИРОСЛАВ МИХАЙЛОВИЧ. Это 100% - точно.(проверено)

----------


## Вячеслав Федченко

Евгению Жигалову - персонально.

Женя, будь добр исправь на твоем сайте БВВАУЛ ф.и.о. Славки Бурака, в том материале. который я тебе давал по Баграмскому памятнику. ( капитан БУРАК МИРОСЛАВ МИХАЙЛОВИЧ - выпускник Черниговского ВВАУЛ). Это моя ошибка - вылетело тогда из головы. Как правильно? Помнил. что что-то мудреное (западно-украинское), хотя мы были с ним "тезки", оба Славки. Я думаю он ТАМ нас простит. Царствие ему небесное...Хороший был парень.

Обнимаю -Вячеслав.

----------


## Лапин Андрей

Вячеславу Федченко!

Привет дружище!!! Рад за тебя. Если знаешь о ком  нибудь из оружей из Деммина, сообщи пожалуйста.
С уважением МАЛЫШ.  <SOBRWELLA@MAIL.RU>

----------

В Копях полосу сделали хорошо,  аэровокзал - копия в миниатюре Домодедово. Там еще парочка Су-15 лежит, но сильно разукомплектованых :(
Сюжет про Баграм готовится к 23.12.06 Осталось с Руцким поговорить.

Pilot со стрижей ;)

----------


## Вячеслав Федченко

Дэвиду: Может быть нынешние перемены в руководстве Пентагона положительно повлияют на процесс восстановления памятника? и ускорят процедуру? Может нужно НАШЕ обращение к новому Главе Пентагона? например от Всероссийского общественного движения "Боевое братство"? Если конечно все зависит от Главы?  Или может сразу к БУШУ обратиться? Какие у них электронные адреса? Давайте посоветуемся. напиши мне.

----------


## Вячеслав Федченко

пилоту со стрижей: подскажи, а что за сюжет готовится 23.12.- по Баграму?  на как канале и во сколько по Москве? напиши или позвони мне 8 902 998  4220. 
Буду очень обязан.

----------


## СК

Дмитрий, приветствую!
В порядке обсуждения данной темы. Может быть восоздать на сайте виртуальный памятник, если с оригиналом будут проблемы? Во всяком случае наполнить его странички фактами из жизни и службы ребят можно будет уже сейчас.
Алешин моего выпуска. На сайте ЕВВАУЛ мы могли бы собрать все, что можно.
С.Кузнецов

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Дмитрий, приветствую!
> В порядке обсуждения данной темы. Может быть восоздать на сайте виртуальный памятник, если с оригиналом будут проблемы? Во всяком случае наполнить его странички фактами из жизни и службы ребят можно будет уже сейчас.
> Алешин моего выпуска. На сайте ЕВВАУЛ мы могли бы собрать все, что можно.
> С.Кузнецов


Это хорошая мысль! Давайте займемся этим!
Со мной также связался брат Виктора Землякова, обещал прислать материал...

Кстати, получил на днях письмо от Дэвида. Пишет, что пока все без изменений - ему разрешили на днях сходить к памятнику - там все по-прежнему.
Дэвид не унывает. Со своими друзьями он собирает экспонаты для музея прошлой войны в Афгане. Прислал несколько фотографий на опознание - я выложу их чуть попозже.
На форум он заходить не может, но если что надо - я могу передать.

----------

Расширенная версия того что было в новостях. Пока стоит в плане на 23 декабря.

Пилот со стрижей  :Wink:

----------

К моему великому сожалению, Александр Владимирович Руцкой немного приболел, а это значит, что сюжет будем делать без его участия :( Версия будет минут на 6-8. Вот только видео Су-25 в Афгане не хватает :( Не говоря уже про баграмские :( 
Пилот со Стрижей
ПС Продюсер, который был в Баграме - это Саша Викторов :) Был гостем программы на 100 лет подводного флота, посмотреть на него можно тут http://pilot.strizhi.info/2006/11/20/1277 ;)

http://pilot.strizhi.info/

----------

Ребята, дайте пожалуйста адрес мыла Дэвида.
Бурыч.
Мой мэйл bura757@rambler.ru

----------


## Вячеслав Федченко

Для Сергея Кузнецова-однокашника Алешина Игоря по ЕВВАУЛ.
 Ты на чем и где летал после выпуска? Это твоя программа "Смотр" на НТВ?

----------

Делаю программу "Смотр" я - Сергей Кузнецов aka Pilot со Стрижей ;) Но я выпускник МАИ, хотя поступал в 91 в ХВВАУЛ им Грицевца. 

Пилот со стрижей ;)
http://pilot.strizhi.info/

----------

Я его слепила из того что было :( 
Сюжет готов, в эфире будет 23.12.06
Pilot со Стрижей
http://pilot.strizhi.info/

----------


## Вячеслав Федченко

пилоту со стрижей: 
Ты в 91-м еще только поступал, а я уже начинал принимать, для себя, решение- увольняться или подождать чуть-чуть7
Так что у тебя еще вся творческая жизнь впереди.Удачи!
А программу ждем с интересом!

----------


## robert

http://travel.webshots.com/album/223502658hZcjsr

----------


## CK

Рад, что у меня есть полный тезка и  однофамилец одновременно.
После училища попал в 67-й апиб (потом 67-й бап) Сиверская там и летал до выхода в запас. Су-17М2, УМ, 24, 24М
А сюжет 23.12 будет в программе Смотр или в другое время?
С.Кузнецов

----------

Robert, I thank you for a link given by you here and at other forum. Tell to me, please, where you really are? Whether I can ask to make you a photo of a concrete place in air base Bagram specially for me?
Tell to me please here: y_v_v@yandex.ru
the best regards <Yan>

----------

I apologize      y_v_v@rambler.ru :shock:

----------


## robert

http://photofile.ru/users/uaforce/20...#mainImageLink

----------


## EDDY

Друзья просьба если кто будет записывать репортаж прошу загрузите его куданибудъ чтоб скачать можно было.спасибо.

----------

Сюжет оцифрован и будет выложен на авиапедии, точнее он уже там, только нет ссылки пока :( Прилетел на сутки, сегодня улетаю, вернусь 29, тогда точно все будет выложено.
Pilot  со Стрижей

----------

http://pilot.strizhi.info/2006/12/29/1470
Сюжет тут

----------


## Д.Срибный

Большое спасибо! Хороший репортаж!

----------


## Вячеслав Федченко

Дорогие интернациональные друзья! Все мы коллеги по ратному делу, все защитники своей Родины. Все люди чести и долга. Разрешите мне поздравить всех С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ НОВЫМ ГОДОМ! пожелать всем крепкого Сибирского здоровья, успехов в воинских и мирных делах и синего безоблачного  неба над головой. Совсем неважно кто в какой Армии служит, кто и на каком языке разговаривает, я думаю что язык Дружбы и Взаимопонимания всегда один, и Всегда, и для Всех понятен. Хочется верить, что Великое Доброе дело начатое Дэвидом К. найдет свое воплощение в 2007году! Мир всем Вам и Вашим Близким!
С уважением! Вячеслав.

----------


## EDDY

Спасибо за ссылку.присойденяюсь к поздровлениям.

----------


## Гость

Так же хочу поздравить с наступающим Новым Годом американских коллег -десантников, проходящих службу в Баграме, пожелать им крепкого Сибирского здоровья, мира и всех земных благ! А также передать огромный привет от всей нашей Алтайской краевой общественной организации Российского союза ветеранов Афганистана. Конкретно от воинов-десантников: Богданова Юрия, Овчинникова Сергея, Поповкина Андрея и многих-многих других! С Новым Годом джентельмены!!!

----------


## EDDY

Да друзъя...я разместил ссылку на репортаж про памятник на странице bratishka.ru никто не комментирует...мне кажется игнорируют...печально... :(

----------


## белты

Дэвид -мужчина! Уважаю таких

----------

Тему можно и продолжить, но все упирается в отсутствие видео :( Мы делали про 5 гв дивизию, так ребята нам свое видео давали - тогда и получилось интересно, так что пошушукайте в сусеках, может еще чего сделаем ;)
http://pilot.strizhi.info/

----------


## AndyK

Цветной снимок. Автор - Арасланов А.А.,зам. к-ра 2 аэ 378 ошап (смена 174 ошап из Черниговки, Баграм 87-88 гг)

----------


## Вячеслав Федченко

АраслановуАА.Привет дружище, ты помнится со "Свиридом" в паре летал. Слушай откуда такой классный снимок?Если у тебя есть еще что -нибудь про Баграм-размести, дай скачать. Кто-то из вашего полка еще тогда кинокамерой снимал. Может у него остался материал? Если его отцифаосать и тоже здесь разместить? Я его мельком когда-то видел, где уже не помню.ЧТо посоветуешь? Пиши жду.

----------


## Вячеслав Федченко

Почему никто больше не заходит на форум? куда все подевались?.......

----------


## Davehal9000

Dmitri,
If you're reading this, can you contact me?  Someone wishes to talk to you and Fedchenko about the memorial...

By the way, this is David again.  I'm back!

----------


## Davehal9000

Anyone heard anything new?  I'm told the Russians sent someone to look at the memorial at Bagram.  Anyone know what was decided?  Anyone know the name of the person they sent?  

Any feedback on the television report?  I understood it for the most part, being in the middle of it all, but I'd love to have a translated copy for family!

----------


## Davehal9000

Любой знает российский контакт в Москве, кто может ответить на вопросы о мемориале? Американская газета пишет статью о мемориале, и желает говорить с российскими чиновниками об этом.

----------


## Davehal9000

2 или 3 мая "Уолл Стрит джорнал" будет издавать статью о мемориале. Статья была написана Майклом Филлипсом с помощью Вьячеслава Федченко, Тома Кларка, Рей Росса и меня. Это должна быть очень интересная статья.  

Я хотел бы публично благодарить Vyacheslav за все его помощь и в восстановлении мемориала и для его помощи в том, чтобы заставлять эту статью случиться.

On 2 or 3 May the Wall Street Journal will be publishing an article about the memorial.  The article was written by Michael Phillips with the help of Vyacheslav Fedchenko, Tom Clark, Ray Ross and I.  It should be a very interesting article.  

I would like to publicly thank Vyacheslav for everything his help both in restoring the memorial and for his help in producing this news report.

----------


## Davehal9000

It's confirmed, the article will be featured in the 2 May Wall Street Journal.  It will be available online as well.

Dave

----------


## Vlad

вот эта статья на русском языке 

The Wall Street Journa
2 мая 2007 г

АЭРОДРОМ БАГРАМ, Афганистан. - Когда Вячеславу Федченко снятся его друзья, они снова сильные, смелые и молодые, гордость советских ВВС.
Но когда он просыпается, он вспоминает, как они встретили свою смерть в Афганистане, в объятых пламенем самолетах, рухнувших на землю или врезавшихся в горные склоны во время 10-летней войны между Советским Союзом и муджахединами, которых вооружали США.
'Мне их до сих пор не хватает, - говорит Федченко, сегодня 44-летний пенсионер в Барнауле в Сибири. - Лучших друзей у меня не было'.
Каждый год в годовщины их смерти он приходит на барнаульское кладбище, где похоронен один из его товарщей, отдать честь памяти погибших членов его эскадрильи. Это лучшее, что он может сделать; настоящий мемориал, увековечивший память о них, находится за 1500 миль отсюда. Расположен он в забытом углу аэродрома Баграм, огромной американской военной базы около Кабула. Сам мемориал обветшал, а подходы к нему заминированы.
Но сегодня, благодаря двум сержантам ВВС США, принимающим участие в военных действиях в Афганистане, мемориал советским пилотам может вот-вот вернуться к русским.
Американцы, 37-летние техники-сержанты Дэвид Кили и Рэймонд Росс, случайно наткнулись на мемориал прошлым летом. Инженеры воздушно-десантных войск и историки-любители, они обследовали старые советские бункеры в конце взлетно-посадочной полосы Баграма. Они заметили подковообразную бетонную стену, дугой уходившую в небо, и опирающуюся на нее бетонную плиту с 10 пустым прямоугольными нишами.
Сержанты решили, что форма стены как-то связана с авиацией, а пустые ячейки предназаначены для фотографий или именных табличек. В тот же вечер, они нашли несколько сайтов, посвященных советским самолетам и летчикам. Сержант Кили, родом из Кэрролтона, Иллинойс, сам немного учил русский язык в 80-е годы; в то время он считал, что столкновение с Советами неизбежно. Со временем, он и сержант Росс (из Лафайета, Луизиана) начали переписываться по электронной почте с г-ном Федченко, который рассказал им все, что знал о мемориале в Баграме.
В 1980 году, когда первые тела погибших стали поступать в СССР с продолжавшейся год афганской войны, Федченко поступил в летную школу ВВС в Барануле, где он подружился со старшими лейтенантами Константином Павлюковым, Владимиром Палтусовым и Виктором Земляковым. Лейтенант Павлюков, по-юношески привлекательный и не сразу проявивший свои способности, был слишком высок для авиации и должен был серьезно постараться, чтобы для него сделали исключение. Лейтенант Земляков, не сильно вписывавшийся в устоявшиеся нормы, слушал записи авангардистских русских групп, 'Beatles' и 'Deep Purple'. Выпивать авиаторам не разрешалось; все свое время они тратили на учебу, лыжи и бесконечные перекуры.
После окончания летной школы в 1984 году, ребята вместе с другими летчиками были зачислены в новую эскадрилью штурмовиков Су-25, которых в авиации называли Грачами. 26 октября 1986 г. эскадрилья прибыла в Афганистан, где ее работа, защита пехоты от муджахединов, становилась все более опасной из-за распространения американских противовоздушных ракет Стингер, предназначенных для стрельбы с плеча. За год боевой службы эскадрилья потеряла 13 из 40 самолетов и 5 пилотов.
Первым погиб ст. лейтенант Игорь Алешин, чей самолет был поврежден огнем с земли и врезался в склон горы. Следующим был лейтенант Павлюков. Федченко видел, как Стингер попал в самолет его однокашника. Лейтенант Павлюков катапультировался и отстреливался от муджахединов, пока мог. Когда враги окружили его, он подорвал себя последней гранатой.
Самолет капитана Мирослава Бурака взорвался вскоре прсле взлета. Никто так и не узнал, нашел ли его Стингер в воздухе или вывел из строя муджахедин на земле. Лейтенант Палтусов штопором врезался в землю 20 июля 1987 года, в свой 24-ый день рождения, очевидно он потерял сознание после того, как ракеты повредили его кислородную систему.
В августе 1987 г., когда до окончания боевой командировки оставалось не так много времени, летчики решили построить мемориал своим павшим товарищам, понадеявшись на то, что смерть лейтенанта Палтусова будет последней. В эскадрильи, где служили инженеры и архитекторы, прошел конкурс на лучший проект. Выигравший дизайн представлял из себя изогнутую стену, с устремленной в небо деревянной моделью Су-25 на вершине. На бетонной плите сперва были установлены четыре портрета летчиков, написанные маслом по дереву десантником, умевшим неплохо рисовать. Под каждым была табличка с именем летчика, званием и датами рождения и смерти. Спереди была ограда со столбиками из бомбовых конусов-обтекателей, соединенных цепями из пулеметных лент.
На стройке работали экипажи техобслуживания, политруки и летчики, включая Федченко и лейтенанта Землякова. После того как Землякова сбили в сентябре 1987, когда он прикрывал колонну бензовозов, авиаторы увеличили плиту, добавив место для его портрета.
На стене поместили надпись большими буквами: 'Имя тебе - интернационалист, подвиг твой бессмертен'.
Имелась в виду, вспоминает Федченко, их целеустремленность. 'Долг Советских вооруженных сил был интернациональный долг помощи афганскому народу'.
Эта миссия, однако, завершилась унизительным образом в феврале 1989 года, когда Советы вывели войска из Афганистана. Перед уходом авиаторы сняли портреты с мемориала, чтобы они не попали в руки врага. Федченко полагает, что они в настоящее время хранятся на базе ВВС в Беларуси.
К тому времени, когда сержанты Кили и Росс обнаружили памятник, деревянный самолет был уже кем-то вырван, по плите пошли глубокие трещины, и ограда из пулеметных лент были разбросана вокруг. Сержант Кили собрал ленты и сложил их в патронный ящик.
Когда американское командование стало рассматривать вопрос о расширении полосы в Баграме, сержанты решили спасти памятник. Они украсили свою казарму посланными Федченко черно-белыми фотографиями советских пилотов в летных костюмах, готовых к бою, или играющих в волейбол в жаркий афганский день в характерных плавках Восточного блока. Они узнали, что лейтенанту Павлюкову, летчику, который взорвал себя, чтобы не попасть в плен, было посмертно присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза, советский эквивалент Медали за Доблесть в США.
'Они делали то, что требовала от них страна, и выполнили свой долг до конца, - говорит сержант Кили о советских летчиках. - Не имеет значения, из какой они были страны. Это часть истории, и мы не думаем, что ее нужно уничтожать бульдозером'.
Весть о том, что два американца пытаются спасти их памятник, дошла до бывших советских летчиков. Они предложили деньги, от которых сержанты отказались. Вместо этого авиаторы - которые должны были вернуться в США в прошлом декабре - обратились к сержанту Национальной Гвардии Тому Кларку, учителю истории в старших классах из Дайера, Индиана. Сержант Кларк демобилизовался еще в 1979 году, но, в возрасте 50 лет, убедил Армию взять его обратно. Он обратился со своими доводами непосредственно к офицеру, отвечающему на базе за недвижимость.
Эти усилия получили известность в России, где сюжет был неотразим: американские сержанты, воюющие в Афганистане, пытаются спасти памятник, построенный в честь советских летчиков, убитых на прошлой афганской войне, в том числе Героя Советского Союза, сбитого американской ракетой.
Вскоре в это дело оказались вовлечены дипломаты и генералы. В феврале русский посол в Афганистане побывал на объекте вместе с командующим ВВС США в Афганистане, бригадным генералом Кристофером Миллером. Генерал Миллер сказал русским, что он сохранит памятник от разрушения, но что в конечном счете его судьба в руках афганского правительста, которое владеет Баграмом.
Месяц назад русские попросили афганцев разрешения перенести плиту памятника в их посольство в Кабуле, чтобы восстановить ее и выставить для показа. Ответ все еще не получен.
Г-н Федченко сумел остаться в живых и после второй командировки в Афганистан и вышел в отставку в звании майора 12 лет назад. Теперь он живет на доход от работ на строительстве и на военную пенсию в 250 $ в месяц. Он говорит, что его злость на афганских бойцов и на американцев, которые их поддерживали, со временем ослабла, хотя чувство потери полностью не прошло. 'Много американских самолетов было сбито во Вьетнаме русскими ракетами, - говорит он. - В Афганистане много русских самолетов и вертолетов было сбито американскими ракетами. Я не рассматриваю это как личную обиду. Это политика'.
По отношению к сержантам Кили и Россу он чувствует только уважение и благодарность. 'Неважно, русский ты или американец, важно, что ты солдат. Настоящий солдат уважает других солдат, даже если это солдаты противника'.

----------


## IS_live

Огромное спасибо и уважение Дэвиду
Надеюсь, у него все получится и памятник будет восстановлен

Вечная память героям

----------


## Pilot

Дэвид уже в Штатах :( Но памятник не забыт. Принято решение перенести его к посольству РФ в Афганистане. Сейчас ждут разрешения от афганских властей, мы тоже ;) После получения разрешения, американцы демонтируют памятник и вывозят за пределы базы, там грузят на нашу машину и к посольству :) Там памятник планируют полностью восстановить

----------


## Вячеслав Федченко

Дэвид, ты куда пропал? уже месяц от тебя нет писем? жду.

----------


## Вячеслав Федченко

Дмитрий, пронесся слух в среде десантников из фонда инвалидов войны в Афганистане, что якобы памятник уже перенсли на территорию Российского посольства в Кабуле. Имеет ли это под собой почву? Сможешь проверить? Буду очень обязан. С Уважением! Вячсеслав.

----------


## Вячеслав Федченко

Дмитрий у тебя есть связь с Дэвидом?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Дмитрий Калениченко (НТВ)

Всё-таки снесли. По версии для внутреннего пользования на американской авиабазе, вокруг памятника, где мы столь безмятежно снимали репортаж, нашли мины. Их уничтожили. Памятник списали как последствие. Не придерёшься. Да и не надо. Поорать – дело патриотически воспалённых горлопанов. Если бы на Родине оставшиеся в живых жили как герои, словом и монетой за памятники вступились бы.

Посольству – спасибо! То ли страна такая – с историей, то ли «посольские» (мы так называем работников посольства) – люди, вкусившие ту историю: помогли пробиться на базу, снять репортаж. И все старались держаться как бы в стороне – дипломатия, нейтралитет, а чувствовалось, что помочь хотели, чувствовалось, что переживают – дело общее.

На американской базе приставили двоих… назову по-нашему, - особистов. И я понял: они, такие люди, служивые, везде одинаковые. И не знаю, кто помягче, поумнее будет. По-моему, и те и другие больше боятся огласки собственных гипотетических проколов, чем открытия секрета на вверенном объекте. Эти два американца – чёрный и белый – ничего не разрешали. Постоянно «собеседовались», присматривались, всматривались в видоискатель камеры, запрещали направлять камеру туда и сюда. Как только начнут шушукаться, предварив словесное уединение «just a moment», значит – сейчас запретят так вопрос ставить и глазеть на три helicopter-а, плавящихся неподалёку под афганским солнцем.

Мы по базе перемещались на машине пресс-службы в колонне за особистами. Американская пресс-служба от этих особистов сильно отличалась интеллектом. Но сделать они ничего не могли. Матюгали их конечно в машине по-английски и просили нас не обижаться на … Они уговаривали особистов за нас, даже Кэли вступался. Благодаря их уговорам, мы смогли снять Кэли за компьютером, как он нам показывал фотографии в отведенной и прибранной от всех «секретных» листов комнате. О пресс-службе больше ни слова – не хочу подставить людей с университетским образованием и человеческим взглядом. Они перечили тем, перед кем другие трепещут.

На сайте принцип: я не называю имён в старых материалах без предварительного согласования, но нарушу и оглашу имя Алексея Ермилова. Лёха, я знаю, ты прочтёшь. Без тебя, без твоей картинки, мобильности и способности снимать в подобных условиях, не было бы этого сюжета. Спасибо Тебе! Ты – лучший! 

http://www.videostring.ru/report.php?id=7

----------


## Davehal9000

I apologize for being out of contact for so long.  I have returned once again from Bagram, unfortunately with bad news.  The memorial has been destroyed.  

We were told originally someone had attempted to move the memorial and done substantial damage to it.  When I arrived at Bagram it was still standing, though damaged.  

Perhaps a month after my return to Bagram a mine clearing team attempted to move the memorial and ultimately destroyed it.  The mine clearing teams had leveled and cleared all the terrain surrounding the memorial.  Only the memorial remained from the original Soviet construction on that portion of Bagram.  This was their last area to clear, and in doing so the memorial was destroyed.  

To all who followed this story, I apologize for not being able to preserve the memorial.  It was unfortunately out of our hands, and ultimately, in the hands of the politicians.  Thank you all for helped in our efforts, specifically Dmitrii Kalenichenko and his team from NTV, Mike Phillips from The Wall Street Journal, Carl Shreck from the Moscow Times, Elena, Harry and Igor from Russian Newsweek, Dmitri Sribnyi, TSgt Kapinos, and of course Ray Ross, Tom Clark, Major Honecker and Vyacheslav Fedchenko.  We couldn't have gotten as far as we did without the passion you each put into preserving this piece of history.  Though the memorial may be gone, the memories of the men it honored will never be forgotten.  

David Keeley

----------


## Davehal9000

Прошу прощения для того, чтобы быть из контакта так долго. Я возвратился еще раз из баграм, к сожалению с плохими новостями. Мемориал был разрушен.

Нам говорили первоначально, что кто - то попытался переместить мемориал и сделал существенное повреждение этому. Когда я достиг баграм, это все еще стояло, хотя повреждено.

Возможно спустя месяц после моего возвращения к Bagram мое команда прояснения попыталась переместить мемориал и в конечном счете разрушила это. Мое команды прояснения выровняло и очистило весь ландшафт, окружающий мемориал. Только мемориал оставался от оригинального советского строительства на той части Bagram. Это было их последней областью, которая очистит, и при этом мемориал был разрушен.

Ко всем, кто последовал за этой историей, прошу прощения для того, чтобы не быть способный сохранять мемориал. Это было к сожалению вне наших рук, и в конечном счете, в руках политических деятелей. Спасибо всем для помогшего в наших усилиях, главным образом Дмайтрий Кейлниченко и его команда от НТВ, Майк Филлипс от "Уолл Стрит джорнал", Карл Шрек из Умноженной Москвы, Елена, Гарри и Игор от российского Newsweek, дмитри Срибный,  Сержант Капинос, и конечно Рей Росс, Том Кларк, Главный онэкэр и Вячеслав Федченко.  Мы, возможно, не добрались, насколько мы обходились без страсти Вы, каждый помещал в сохранение этой части истории. Хотя мемориал может уйти, о воспоминаниях о мужчинах, которых это чтило, никогда не будут забывать.

Дэвид Килей

----------


## Вячеслав Федченко

Дэвид. если ты прочтешь мое сообщение, то дай о себе знать. Где ты? Как твои дела? пришли свой е-мейл. буду рад с с тобой пообщаться. можно общаться-по скайпу..... с Уважением! Вячеслав Федченко

----------


## Уокер

Просто потрясен этой историей. Лишний раз подтверждение того,  что народы везде одинаковы, люди разные. 
Дэвид, спасибо!

----------


## HaRRRe

Служил 86-87 г.г. во II-АЭ, помню всех погибших ребят Алёшина И.В., Павлюкова К.Г., Бурака Я.С., Палтусов В. А., Земляков В. Н., особенно в памяти гибель Константина Павлюкова, если правильно помню у него жена и ребёнок остались.
Хочу высказать благодарность и глубочайшее уважение Дэвиду Кили за его участие в сохранении памяти наших погибших ребят и воинской чести.
Федченко Вячеслав, Полозов Валерий Вас тоже помню как и многих других. Приятно увидеть знакомые фамилии. 
Всех живых с наступившим Новым 2011 Годом!
Всем павшим ВЕЧНАЯ ПАМЯТЬ!

----------


## Robertus

Грустная история.  :Frown:  Люди везде такие сами. К сожалению, им ближе политики и власти тем более глупеет.

Вы знаете историю другого памятника, которая имела более счастливый конец?

----------


## Davehal9000

*I found an interesting page today discussing conversations between USAF General Miller and Russian Ambassador Kabulov concerning the memorial.  I would guess whoever posted this discussion online favored preservation of the memorial.*

ZCZCXYZ0008
OO RUEHWEB

DE RUEHBUL #0759/01 0641629
ZNY CCCCC ZZH
O 051629Z MAR 07
FM AMEMBASSY KABUL
TO RUEHC/SECSTATE WASHDC IMMEDIATE 6606
INFO RUEHMO/AMEMBASSY MOSCOW PRIORITY 2887
RUEKJCS/SECDEF WASHINGTON DC PRIORITY
RUEKJCS/JOINT STAFF WASHINGTON DC PRIORITY
RHMFISS/HQ USCENTCOM MACDILL AFB FL PRIORITY C O N F I D E N T I A L KABUL 000759 

SIPDIS 

SIPDIS 

DEPT FOR SCA/A, EUR/RUS, AND PM 

E.O. 12958: DECL: 02/25/2017 
TAGS:        
SUBJECT: REMAINS OF MEMORIAL TO SOVIET PILOTS AT BAGRAM AB 

REF: STATE 4829 

Classified By: Deputy Chief of Mission Richard B. Norland; reasons 1.4( 
b) and (d). 

 1. (C) Summary:  In the late 1980s, members of a Soviet 
military unit stationed at the then Soviet Bagram Air Base 
constructed a memorial to five of their pilots who had been 
killed in action fighting the Mujahideen.  There are no/no 
graves known or believed to be associated with the memorial. 
In September 2006, several members of a U.S. military 
engineering unit discovered the damaged remains of the 
memorial.  Per reftel reply from the Secretary to FM Lavrov's 
December request, post coordinated with Bagram AB to arrange 
a visit on February 22 by the Russian Ambassador to view the 
memorial.  During the visit, the 455th Air Expeditionary Wing 
Commander, Brigadier General Miller, told Russian Ambassador 
Kabulov that the USG was eager to discuss with the Russian 
side possible options for dealing with what remains of the 
memorial, explaining that it is located on a part of the air 
base that is scheduled for construction of a new aircraft 
taxiway.  After viewing the memorial, Ambassador Kabulov said 
that he thought that Russia will want to salvage (remove) 
part of it.  The Russian Embassy Defense Attache (DATT) 
subsequently informed post on February 27 that the Russian 
government has decided that it wants to salvage the central 
element of the memorial structure (a concrete slab) and move 
it to the grounds of the Russian Embassy in Kabul.  Per 
reftel, we expect that the Russian Embassy will approach the 
Afghan government for permission to salvage/remove any part 
of the memorial.  Post is committed to assisting with the 
resolution of this politically sensitive matter.  At the same 
time, cognizant of the obvious sensitivities regarding the 
Soviet history in Afghanistan, we will need to bear in mind 
and work to minimize the potential downsides here in public 
affairs terms.  End Summary. 

---------- 
Background 
---------- 

 2. (U) In the late 1980s, members of a Soviet SU-25 (ground 
attack aircraft) unit stationed at the then Soviet Bagram Air 
Base constructed a memorial to five of their pilots who had 
been killed in action fighting the Mujahideen during the 
Soviet invasion and occupation of Afghanistan.  The memorial 
was a low concrete wall approximately 35 feet long, doubling 
around upon itself and rising to an end point at which a 
small, scale model of an SU-25 was attached.  Placed in 
between the fold of the wall was a concrete slab, 
approximately ten feet long and five feet tall.  Set into the 
slab were painted portraits of the five Soviet pilots 
commemorated by the memorial.  On part of the back of the 
folding wall of the memorial was an inscription composed of 
attached letters.  In front of the memorial were stanchions 
made of concrete-filled aircraft fuel tank tips connected by 
a chain of inter-linked metal brackets.  The memorial was 
erected next to one of a number of berms/bunkers that used to 
provide shielded ramp space for the SU-25s.  There are no/no 
graves known or believed to be associated with the memorial. 

 3. (U) In September 2006, several members of a U.S. military 
engineering unit discovered the damaged remains of the 
memorial while surveying an unused part of Bagram AB for 
planned future military construction.  The part of the base 
where the memorial is located is still affected by mines and 
scattered debris from the former Soviet military unit and 
probably also from subsequent Afghan fighters who used the 
area after the Soviet withdrawal.  What remained of the 
memorial when the U.S. military engineers discovered it last 
fall was only the major concrete pieces and the 
concrete-filled fuel tank tips.  The model of the SU-25, the 
painted portraits of the Soviet pilots, and the letters from 
the inscription were all missing.  (Note:  Post has sent an 
e-mail with a picture of the memorial in its original 
condition and a picture of what remains of the memorial -- as 
it was found by U.S. Airmen last fall -- to SCA/A and 
EUR/RUS.  End Note) 

 4. (SBU) Several of the U.S. military engineering personnel 
who discovered the memorial researched its history and 
undertook initial efforts to stabilize the structure.  Their 
efforts were published in public affairs material put out by 
their unit, and subsequently came to the attention of the 
Russian government.  The U.S. military personnel eventually 
were advised by their leadership to halt their efforts, since 
the future disposition of the memorial is a matter to be 
resolved between the Russian and Afghan governments.  This is 
because Bagram AB is Afghan property on lease to the USG.  At 
some point - post does not have a record of exactly when or 
how - the Russians requested access to Bagram AB to view the 
memorial.  They apparently were told that such a visit could 
not be arranged without guidance from Washington.  Following 
the receipt of reftel, post coordinated with Bagram AB 
leadership in preparation for an expected follow up request 
from the Russian Embassy to visit the memorial. 

---------------------------------- 
Russian Ambassador Visits Memorial 
---------------------------------- 

 5. (SBU) On February 19, the Russian Embassy requested to 
visit Bagram AB to view the memorial.  Per reftel reply from 
the Secretary to FM Lavrov's December request, post 
coordinated with Bagram AB to arrange a visit on February 22 
by the Russian Ambassador and two members of the Russian 
Defense Attache Office to view what remains of the memorial. 
Against the backdrop of the correspondence (reftel) between 
FM Lavrov and the Secretary, Russian Ambassador Kabulov was 
anxious to see the memorial prior to FM Lavrov's February 23 
visit to Kabul, so that Kabulov would be able to brief FM 
Lavrov on the matter, should he ask about it. 

 6. (SBU) The 455th Air Expeditionary Wing Commander, 
Brigadier General Miller, hosted Ambassador Kabulov on 
February 22 for the visit to view the memorial.  BG Miller 
told Ambassador Kabulov that the USG was eager to discuss 
with the Russian side possible options for dealing with what 
remains of the memorial.  In this context, he explained that 
the memorial is located on a part of the air base that is 
scheduled for construction of a new aircraft taxiway. 
Ambassador Kabulov was very appreciative that Bagram AB 
leadership was able to arrange the visit on such short 
notice.  He said that he understood that Russia would need to 
obtain Afghan government approval for any course of action it 
would suggest regarding the memorial.  Ambassador Kabulov 
asked when construction is to begin on the part of the base 
where the memorial stands.  BG Miller said that several 
months remain, and assured Ambassador Kabulov that there 
would be sufficient time to resolve the matter. 

 7. (SBU) After viewing what remains of the memorial with his 
staff, and having received on-site comments from U.S. 
military engineers regarding the fragile state of the 
concrete slabs that comprise the bulk of the structure, 
Ambassador Kabulov said that he thought that Russia will want 
to salvage (remove) the part of the memorial in which the 
portraits of the pilots once were hung.  (Note:  U.S. 
military personnel familiar with the memorial informed 
Ambassador Kabulov that they had heard that the portraits 
were taken to Russia when the Soviets departed Bagram AB. 
End Note)  Kabulov added that he would seek guidance from 
Moscow regarding the other portions of the memorial.  BG 
Miller assured Ambassador Kabulov that Bagram AB was prepared 
to coordinate with the Russian Embassy in its efforts to 
resolve the issue.  Ambassador Kabulov thanked BG Miller for 
his engagement and said that the USG's sensitivity in this 
matter was very much appreciated by the Russian government. 
Subsequently, on February 27, the Russian Embassy DATT 
informed post that the Russian government has decided that it 
wants to salvage the central element of the memorial 
structure (a concrete slab) and move it to the grounds of the 
Russian Embassy in Kabul. 

---------- 
Next Steps 
---------- 

 8. (SBU) Per reftel, we expect the Russian government will 
approach the Afghan government for permission to 
salvage/remove any portion of the monument.  We have 
reiterated this point to the Russian Embassy DATT, and 
Russian DCM Semyon Grigoriev confirmed to DCM on March 3 that 
the Russians "of course" would approach the GOA on this. 
U.S. military personnel, in coordination with post, are 
standing by to coordinate subsequent Russian salvage efforts. 

------- 
Comment 
------- 

 9. (C) Post is committed to assisting with the resolution of 
this politically sensitive matter and appreciates the timely 
engagement of the Bagram AB leadership.  At the same time, 
cognizant of the obvious sensitivities regarding the Soviet 
history in Afghanistan, we will need to bear in mind and work 
to minimize the potential downsides here in public affairs 
terms. 
NEUMANN

----------


## Davehal9000

ОТДЕЛЕНИЕ ДЛЯ SCA /, EUR / RUS, и премьер-

EO 12958: DECL: 02/25/2017
TAGS:
ТЕМА: ОСТАЕТСЯ Мемориал советским летчикам в Баграме AB

REF: СОСТОЯНИЕ 4829

Объявления по: заместитель главы миссии Ричард Б. Норланд; причинам 1.4 (
б) и (г).

1. (C) Резюме: В конце 1980 года, члены советской
воинской части, расположенной в тогдашней советской авиабазе Баграм
построен памятник пять своих пилотов, которые были
погиб в бою боевые моджахедов. Есть нет / нет
могилы которых известно или предполагается, связаны с мемориала.
В сентябре 2006 года несколько членов американской военной
инженерного подразделения обнаружили поврежденные остатки
мемориал. На ответ reftel от секретаря МИД Лаврова
Декабрь запрос, сообщение согласовано с Баграм AB организовать
Визит 22 февраля по русскому послу, чтобы посмотреть
мемориал. В ходе визита, 455-го экспедиционного крыла воздуха
Командир, бригадный генерал Миллер, сообщил посол России
Кабулов, что УЗИ не терпелось обсудить с Русского
стороной возможные варианты для решения с тем, что остатки
мемориал, объясняя, что он расположен на часть воздуха
базы, которая запланирована на строительство новых самолетов
РД. После просмотра мемориала, посол сказал Кабулов
что он думал, что Россия захочет, чтобы спасти (удалить)
его части. Россия обороны посольства атташе (Датт)
впоследствии информировал сообщение 27 февраля, что Россия
Правительство решило, что она хочет, чтобы спасти центральную
элемент мемориальное сооружение (бетонную плиту) и переместите
его основания посольства России в Кабуле. В
reftel, мы ожидаем, что посольство России будет приближаться
Афганское правительство за разрешением, чтобы спасти / удалить какой-либо части
мемориала. Сообщение посвящает себя оказание помощи в
Решение этой политически чувствительным вопросом. В то же
время, осознавая очевидную чувствительность в отношении
Советская история в Афганистане, нам нужно будет иметь в виду,
и работать, чтобы минимизировать потенциальные недостатки здесь, в общественном
дел условиях. Конец резюме.

----------
Фон
----------

2. (U) В конце 1980 года, члены советского Су-25 (землю
штурмовика) части, расположенной в тогдашней советской Баграм
База построена мемориальная до пяти своих пилотов, которые были
был убит в бою боевые моджахедов во время
Советского вторжения и оккупации Афганистана. Мемориал
была низкой бетонной стеной примерно 35 футов в длину, удвоение
во всем на себя и поднимаясь на конечную точку, на которой
маленький, макет Су-25 был прикреплен. Помещенные в
между лоно стена бетонная плита,
примерно десяти футов в длину и пять футов. Установите в
плиты были нарисованы портреты из пяти советских летчиков
отмечаемый мемориала. На часть задней
складные стены мемориала надпись состоит из
прилагаются письма. В передней части мемориала были стойки
из бетона заполненный топливный бак самолета советы соединенных
цепь взаимосвязанных металлические скобы. Мемориал
возведен рядом с одним из числа берм / бункеров, которые используются для
обеспечить экранированного пространства пандус для Су-25. Есть нет / нет
могилы которых известно или предполагается, связаны с мемориала.

3. (U) В сентябре 2006 года несколько членов американской военной
инженерного подразделения обнаружили поврежденные остатки
Мемориальный во время съемки неиспользованную часть Баграм AB для
Планируется будущего военного строительства. Часть базы
где Мемориал расположен по-прежнему существует проблема мин и
разбросанный мусор из бывших советских воинских частей и
вероятно, также от последующих афганских боевиков, которые использовали
области после вывода советских войск. Что осталось от
мемориал, когда американские военные инженеры обнаружили его последнего
падение было лишь основные конкретные части и
конкретные заполненных советы топливный бак. Модель СУ-25,
портреты советских летчиков, и письма от
надписи были пропавшими без вести. (Примечание: Сообщение послал
электронной почты с изображением мемориала в своем первоначальном
состояние и картину того, что останки мемориал - как
она была найдена летчиков США осенью прошлого года - до SCA / и
EUR / RUS. End Note)

4. (SBU) Некоторые из американских военнослужащих инженерных
который открыл мемориал исследовал его историю и
предпринял первоначальные усилия по стабилизации структуры. Их
усилия были опубликованы в общественных делах материала потушить
своего подразделения, а впоследствии пришел к вниманию
Россия правительства. Американских военнослужащих в конце концов
советовали своим руководством, чтобы остановить их усилия, так как
будущего расположения мемориала вопрос должен
разрешаться между русским и афганским правительствами. Это
потому что Баграм АБ афганской имущества в аренду USG. На
какой-то момент - сообщение не имеет запись именно тогда, когда или
как - русские запросило доступ к Баграм AB, чтобы посмотреть
мемориал. Они, видимо, было сказано, что такой визит может
не быть организованы без руководства со стороны Вашингтона. Следующий
получение reftel, пост согласован с Баграм AB
лидерство в подготовке к Ожидается следить за запрос
от посольства России, чтобы посетить мемориал.

----------------------------------
Посол России Посещение Мемориала
----------------------------------

5. (SBU) 19 февраля в Посольстве России предложено
Визит А. Б. Баграм, чтобы посмотреть мемориал. Пер reftel ответ
Секретарь по декабрь запрос FM Лаврова, сообщение
согласованы с Баграм AB чтобы договориться о визите 22 февраля
от посла России и два члена Русского
Управление военного атташе, чтобы посмотреть, что осталось от мемориала.
На фоне переписки (reftel) между
FM Лавровым и секретарем, русский посол Кабулов был
хотелось увидеть мемориальные до февраля FM Лаврова 23
визита в Кабул, чтобы Кабулов сможет краткие FM
Лаврова по этому вопросу, он должен спросить об этом.

6. (SBU) 455-го экспедиционного воздуха Commander крыло,
Бригадный генерал Миллер, размещенные посол Кабулов на
22 февраля для визита, чтобы посмотреть мемориал. Б. Миллером
сказал посол Кабулов, что УЗИ не терпелось обсудить
с русской стороной возможные варианты для решения с тем, что
Останки памятника. В этой связи он пояснил, что
Мемориал расположен на части авиабазы, которая
запланированы на строительство новой рулежной дорожки самолет.
Посол Кабулов был очень благодарен, что Баграм AB
Руководство смог организовать визит за такой короткий
уведомления. Он сказал, что понимает, что Россия должна
получить афганское правительство за одобрение любых действий, он
хотел бы предложить в отношении мемориала. Посол Кабулов
спросил, когда строительство начнется со стороны базы
где мемориальные стенды. Б. Миллер заявил, что несколько
месяцев остаются, и заверил посол Кабулов, что
было бы достаточно времени для решения этого вопроса.

7. (SBU) После просмотра, что осталось от мемориальная доска с его
сотрудников, и получив на месте, комментарии из США
военных инженеров относительно хрупкое состояние
бетонные плиты, которые составляют основную часть структуры,
Посол Кабулов сказал, что он думал, что Россия захочет
, чтобы спасти (удалить) часть мемориала в которых
портреты пилотов когда-то были повешены. (Примечание: США
военный персонал, ознакомленный с мемориальной сообщил
Посол Кабулов, что они слышали, что портреты
были доставлены в Россию, когда Советы покинул Баграм AB.
End Note) Кабулов добавил, что он обращается за руководством
Москва в отношении других частей памятника. BG
Миллер заверил посол Кабулов, что Баграм AB была подготовлена
координировать свои действия с посольством России в ее усилиях по
решить эту проблему. Посол Кабулов поблагодарил Б. Миллер
о своей помолвке и сказала, что УЗИ чувствительность в этом
Дело очень высокую оценку со стороны правительства России.
Впоследствии, 27 февраля, посольство России датт
сообщил сообщение, что правительство России решило, что
хочет, чтобы спасти центральным элементом мемориального
структуры (бетонную плиту) и переместить его на основании
Посольство России в Кабуле.

----------
Следующие шаги
----------

8. (SBU) На reftel, мы ожидаем, что правительство России
подход афганского правительства разрешение на
спасти / удалить какую-либо часть памятника. У нас есть
подтвердил эту точку посольства России Датт, и
Россия DCM Семен Григорьев подтвердил DCM на 3 марта, что
Русские "Конечно", будут обращаться в ГОА на этом.
Американских военнослужащих, в координации с поста, являются
рядом, чтобы координировать последующие попытки России спасти.

-------
Комментарий
-------

9. (C) Сообщение стремится к оказанию помощи в разрешении
это политически чувствительный вопрос и ценит своевременные
участие руководство Баграм AB. В то же время,
осознает очевидное чувствительностью в отношении советских
История в Афганистане, нам нужно будет иметь в виду и работу
свести к минимуму потенциальные недостатки здесь, в общественных делах
условиях.
NEUMANN

----------


## Алтаец

Добрый день!
Я правильно понял, что памятник перенести не успели и он полностью разрушен?
p/s/ Земляков - мой дядя.

----------


## Davehal9000

Мемориал был разрушен в процессе проверки все мины и бомбы были ясны в области мемориала. Мемориал был остров, сидя высоко над расчищенных площадях. Только земли под мемориал еще предстоит сертифицирован как ясно из шахт.

Шахта посредничества подрядчик пытался поднять мемориал и переместить его, чтобы они могли завершить свою задачу. К сожалению, мемориальная рассыпались.

Сохранение мемориала был случай плохой дипломатии. Их американское правительство шел грань между Россией и Aghanistan, пытаясь сохранить хорошие отношения с обоими. Я прочитал дипломатическую почту по этому вопросу. Казенное позиция США в том, что мемориал должен быть сохранен в то время как сохранить хорошие отношения с нашими афганскими хозяевами.

К сожалению, афганская вид был двусторонним. Они говорили о усилий России по восстановлению Афганистана, но отмечается моджахедов сбивший заслуженных пилотов.

План мой капитан работал было переместить стену с портретами пяти пилотов до российского посольства в Афганистане. Афганское правительство предотвратить это, отказываясь доступ России к мемориалу "по соображениям безопасности".

Разрушение было непреднамеренным. Это сохранение был остановлен афганского правительства.

Это трагедия. Я думаю, эти ребята каждый день. Я начал слушать некоторые из музыки Земляков любил после прочтения о своей любви к определенной западной рок-музыки


The memorial was destroyed in the process of verifying all mines and bombs were clear in the area of the memorial.  The memorial was an island sitting high above the cleared areas.  Only the land under the memorial remained to be certified as clear of mines.

A mine clearing contractor attempted to lift the memorial and move it so they could complete their task.  Unfortunately the memorial crumbled.

The preservation of the memorial was a case of bad diplomacy.  Them American government walked the line between Russia and Aghanistan, trying to preserve good relationships with both.  I read the diplomatic e-mail on the subject.  The official US government stance was that the memorial should be preserved while retain good relations with our Afghan hosts.

Unfortunately the Afghan view was two-sided.  They spoke of Russia's efforts to rebuild Afghanistan but celebrated the Mujahideen who shot down the honored pilots.

The plan my Captain was working was to move the wall with the portraits of the five pilots to the Russian Embassy in Afghanistan.  The Afghan government prevented this by refusing Russian access to the memorial for "security reasons".  

The destruction was unintentional.  It's preservation was stopped by the Afghan government.  

It is a tragedy.  I think of these guys every day.  I began listening to some of the music Земляков loved after reading about his love for certain western rock music

----------


## Алтаец

Ага, спасибо. Я просто сразу внимательнее не прочитал.
Жалко конечно.

----------

